# Leaving soon, again :-)



## wayneg

Just checked in online for tomorrows flight. Driving down to Heathrow this afternoon for a meal with my Brother this evening. 9:15am flight tomorrow.

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Pegasus928

Have a good trip Wayne 

Hope we get to see some pics and hear about how good a time you are having.


----------



## UKDEB

Have a fantastic time, mate.  Look forward to your legendary live updates.


----------



## Ware Bears

Have a great holiday, Wayne.


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Happy Easter Wayne and Family!! Have a great trip


----------



## buzz for boys

Have a fantastic time Wayne x x x
Happy Easter x


----------



## Tink2312

Have a great trip! The weather for next week looks superb!


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Happy Holidays   Happy Easter   Will you be doing your live reports???


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Happy travels!


----------



## scottishgirl87

Have a great trip, Wayne! Look forward to the trippy


----------



## sandshal

Enjoy your trip Wayne .... keep us posted!!!


----------



## StitchMad

eeyorefanuk said:


> Happy Holidays   Happy Easter   Will you be doing your live reports???



He'll only be doing it if me or Mum lend him our laptop for a couple of minutes


----------



## jackieleanne

Have a safe journey and a great holiday.


----------



## Cyrano

Wayne hope that Karen, Matt and yourself all have a great time.

Similarly looking forward to your brilliant updates. But make sure you enjoy yourselves first


----------



## iluvtot

Wishing you all a safe trip and a fab holiday!

Jules x


----------



## florida sun

Have a great time Wayne


----------



## cherjp

Have a lovely time


----------



## Dollyrar

Have a great time Wayne!
make sure you eat enough Easter eggs on this side, so you don't have to endure that rubbish American chocolate!!


----------



## kristieuk

Sooo jealous! Have a wonderful trip


----------



## 2Tiggies

Oooh I've got goosebumps just thinking about an Orlando departure 

Have a wonderful trip.  It's only right that you should have plenty magic bestowed on you for all the great advice you always give us.  I hope it exceeds the mark of perfection for you and your family!  

Dont forget a detailed review of the flights for those of us still to book next year.  Have a safe flight.


----------



## Netty

Have a great flight Wayne, Karen and Matt  Looking forward to your live reports!!


----------



## Clare D

StitchMad said:


> He'll only be doing it if me or Mum lend him our laptop for a couple of minutes



 You could both always send us updates instead 

Have a safe trip all of you and wishing you all a fab holiday!


----------



## luke

Have a great time Wayne


----------



## scojos

hope its magical mate
tracy x


----------



## daiseyirl

Hope you all have a wonderful trip


----------



## catherine

Hope that you all have a great trip!  Have a safe flight!


----------



## stephensmum

Hope you have a wonderful trip.  Look forward to hearing all about it, if Karen & Matt let you have the lap top.


----------



## Rosie

Have a good flight.
I am already here, the weather is PERFECT .

We have done a day at Seaworld (VIP tour which was great with the number of people in the park yesterday)
MK from 8-12 noon today and it was absolutely fine crowd wise.  Mid morning wait times were 45 minutes for BTM and Splash and FP treturn times 2pm ish.  It was getting busy as we exited.
Tonight its Universal studios for Mardi Gras and the Beach Boys


----------



## heatherbelle

Have a great time, and don't forget to keep posting any bargins that you find


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Have a magical holiday  - looking forward to any updates you post


----------



## fairytale

Safe journey Wayne and family.

Interested to hear how the crowds are this time of year from a dissers prospective


----------



## orlandothebeagle

Have a magical trip


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I hope you have a wonderful time - you all deserve it.

If you get time check out the OKW refurbishments for us all


----------



## yummymummywales

Have an amazing time!!


----------



## PudseyChancer

Have a great holiday Wayne!


----------



## joolz1910

Hope you have an amazing time.


----------



## katiec

Have a great trip. Looking forward to your live updates


----------



## JACKIE153

Have a safe journey and a fantastic holiday.


----------



## Tinks1984

Have a good trip Wayne - should hopefully be on your way now!


----------



## suzybear6

You should be flying over the Atlantic by now, so I hope everything is going well and that you have a fantastic trip 

Looking forward to the live trip reports 

Luv Suzy


----------



## suzycute

You'll probably be just arriving now - hope you had a good trip


----------



## crabbie1

sorry for late post wayne.Have a fab time hun.Look forward to all your threads on here.


----------



## wayneg

Arrived at the hotel eventually, a long day. 
Didn't eat where we planned last night, last minute change of plan, ate within a 2 min walk of my Brothers house in Chiswick, Persian restaurant. Very nice meal. Back to his house getting late had a power cut, stuck as he lives in a gated community with electric gates power came back on after a while but late to bed and early flight.
Meet & Greet waiting for us at Heathrow. Easy bag drop, great flights with Delta, good leg room, on demand movies, nice food. Very friendly immigration with no line (other airports are so much easier than MCO) Ate at ChilisToo in Detroit, excellent burger (almost as good as Beaches & Cream)
Collected car from Dollar express, now in the garage and totally bypass the line inside. I was allocated a car as I booked SUV, got Ford explorer brand new but if you get regular cars economy to luxury you now choose your own from the catagory section.
Arrived at Hampton Inn LBV, really nice what we have seen but now have to be up in 4 hours for the Shuttle Launch.


----------



## Pegasus928

Glad to hear that you got there safely Wayne - and I am so jealous that you are going to see another shttle launch.
We have wanted to see one of these for a long time but they always seem to get cancelled when we are there.
Enjoy your holiday


----------



## DISWolves

Hi Wayne, Karen & Matt 

Glad you arrived safely. 

Are going to go to Space View Park in Titusville again?
Would like to see the launch pics if you get chance
Will you be visiting Manny's on this trip?

Tell those Disney bods to hurry up and sort the 2011 OKW/SSR dining plan out
The Brits are getting restless! 

Enjoy!...speak soon


----------



## jjk

have a fab time


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Hi Wayne et al

I was so excited to see you off on your hols again - i love getting your daily updates, makes me feel like I am 'almost' there too!!

Hope you enjoyed the shuttle launch, they are so moving to watch aren't they?? - we were all in tears, it was so emotional!

Have a great time


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Hope you have a great holiday but remember mate it's a _holiday_.
You can tell everyone about it when you get back, stay away from that pc.


----------



## scojos

watched the shuttle launch on sky - looked cool
i agree with prince johnny, enjoy your hols


----------



## amystevekai&bump

very true - you do deserve a break from the PC - but feel free to do a lovely report with lots of piccies when you get home!!!


----------



## natalielongstaff

Have a great time Wayne


----------



## Elise79

Hope you are having a great time - looks like the weather has warmed up too!


----------



## wayneg

amystevekai&bump said:


> very true - you do deserve a break from the PC -



An hour on the laptop end of each day is relaxing time for me 

Got up at 3:45am this morning and rushed off to Titusville, hit a bit of traffic arrived about 20 mins to launch, it was packed, way more people than the one we saw August a few years ago. Easy to park, viewing point not too bad. My 1st night launch and the last there will be, amazing sight. Sorry pics not great, night launch very difficult without tripod. So glad we struggled with tiredness to go. Also a bit of video by Matt on YouTube, better than nothing but very difficult in dark. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU-ZGXX9dt8
On way back, as we had not eaten since yesterday lunch, decided to try Cracker Barrel for brunch, 1st time here and as good as we were told it was, see pic table filled with food incl sirloin steak 3 eggs & hash browns each for myself and Matt, all for $32, great value.
Did some of the dreaded shopping we had to do, Matt got Tshirts & Converse trainers.
Rest for a while this afternoon then out for a meal with friends at Ale House, full rack of baby back ribs and 20(at least 25) shrimp, Matt and Karen had chicken parmesan, $48 total with 3 sodas. Pics when I upload.
Couple of pics of the car we have and I posted a pic in Purple Van thread. 

Tomorrow I think we are doing Universal or Islands then to DTD for a book signing, Ridley Pearson, his new book Kingdom Keepers 3 is just out, Matt wants it and to meet him.

Almost forgot, so far best Easter weather we have had yet peaked about 87 today hope it carries on.


----------



## TOONMADLAD

Enjoy the rest of your stay Wayne, the SUV and Food look great, can't wait for July to come round.


----------



## UKDEB

Fabulous photos.  I've had a real yearning to be back in Florida this last week or so and they're not helping one bit!


----------



## Pegasus928

As usual Wayne a couple of great pics to remind us all what we are missing.
Sounds like it was well worth getting up early for the launch, and I am extremely jealous.


----------



## jockey

Have a great time


----------



## luke

Great start Wayne, those shuttle pics look great!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

I sincerely hope you are working in some relaxation time today!  

Aaaah, Florida ..... BIG cars, BIG food, BIG fun .....!  Have a wonderful time Wayne.


----------



## fav_is_tink

Fab photos, love hearing your TRs, have a great time


----------



## scojos

stomp, i want to be there now stomp


----------



## disneyholic family

have a GREAT time Wayne!!!!!!


----------



## iluvtot

Hi Wayne and co,
Wow! Great start to trip! I've just watched Matt's video on Youtube. It must've been amazing actually being there!! Your photos are pretty cool aswell! 
Cracker Barrel looks good. What's in the bowls? It looks like porridge, but I'm wondering if it's the sauce that comes with sausage and biscuits? I've never tasted it, (mainly because it looks like porridge, and I don't think sausage and porridge will go!) but it was recommended to me by an american at a Disney buffet once!
DS will be so jealous that Matt is meeting the author of Kingdom Keepers, and getting the book!!! His aunt is out there in a couple of weeks, so that will be on his 'please get me' list for her!!
Hope you are all having a great time,

Jules x


----------



## amystevekai&bump

iluvtot said:


> Cracker Barrel looks good. What's in the bowls? It looks like porridge, but I'm wondering if it's the sauce that comes with sausage and biscuits? I've never tasted it, (mainly because it looks like porridge, and I don't think sausage and porridge will go!) but it was recommended to me by an american at a Disney buffet once!
> 
> 
> Jules x



I suspect it is grits - cracker barrell is big on grits (i've never tried them either - maybe I will next time!)

Another great start Wayne - loving your work!!


----------



## stephensmum

Thanks Wayne.


----------



## suzybear6

Ohh thanks for the updates...love reading them and looking at your photos..makes it all so real 

Now I have a question for you Wayneg.......what type of SUV did you book? Is it a premium or a standard? Oh and was it with Dollar? The one you have got looks absolutely just what we would want!

Luv Suzy


----------



## iluvtot

amystevekai&bump said:


> I suspect it is grits - cracker barrell is big on grits (i've never tried them either - maybe I will next time!)
> 
> Another great start Wayne - loving your work!!



Thanks Amy, but 'grits'?? Eeew! Doesn't sound very appetizing!!
"I can't wait for a bowl of grits!!" Somehow I don't think I will ever say that!!

Jules x


----------



## Clare D

Great start Wayne and loving the food porn too, I feel like I am in the real America with in Cracker Barrel even though just off the highway usually 

You're making me feel very jealous and my husband is getting red ears over it


----------



## amystevekai&bump

iluvtot said:


> Thanks Amy, but 'grits'?? Eeew! Doesn't sound very appetizing!!
> "I can't wait for a bowl of grits!!" Somehow I don't think I will ever say that!!
> 
> Jules x



you're right Jules - I always think I want to try it and then I back out!!


----------



## sandshal

UKDEB said:


> Fabulous photos.  I've had a real yearning to be back in Florida this last week or so and they're not helping one bit!



Know the feeling Deb ............ I've had a very rough week too!


----------



## Latte Lover

This is so spooky, Wayne.  We had just been talking about our next trip and how we can't wait to have another Cracker Barrel breakfast, and then I see your post with a photo of it all!


----------



## tennisfan

Fab photos, have a great trip


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

Great updates, Wayne - we're looking forward to reading about the rest of your trip!


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Arrived at the hotel eventually, a long day.
> Didn't eat where we planned last night, last minute change of plan, ate within a 2 min walk of my Brothers house in Chiswick, Persian restaurant. Very nice meal. Back to his house getting late had a power cut, stuck as he lives in a gated community with electric gates power came back on after a while but late to bed and early flight.
> Meet & Greet waiting for us at Heathrow. Easy bag drop, great flights with Delta, good leg room, on demand movies, nice food. Very friendly immigration with no line (other airports are so much easier than MCO) Ate at ChilisToo in Detroit, excellent burger (almost as good as Beaches & Cream)
> Collected car from Dollar express, now in the garage and totally bypass the line inside. I was allocated a car as I booked SUV, got Ford explorer brand new but if you get regular cars economy to luxury you now choose your own from the catagory section.
> Arrived at Hampton Inn LBV, really nice what we have seen but now have to be up in 4 hours for the Shuttle Launch.




great pictures Wayne!!  and i loved Matt's video - especially the view of all the screens - maybe iphone screens...all pointed towards the shuttle....funny..
but the launch looked incredible...i'm sorry i've never seen one....

i see you did the detroit entry again....yeah, they're pretty quick....they don't get many international flights, so it's not like other airports...
did you fly businss class this time?  was it the regular airbus (the former Northwest plane)?

i'm looking forward to your reports, pictures and food porn (don't forget dessert   )


----------



## buzz for boys

Amazing photos wayne !!! Looks like it was worth the battle of sleep x x x


----------



## Cyrano

Amazing start to your trip Wayne. Big thanks to Matt for the youtube video


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Thanks for taking the time to post and glad you have arrived safely. Your car looks great!


----------



## wayneg

suzybear6 said:


> Now I have a question for you Wayneg.......what type of SUV did you book? Is it a premium or a standard? Oh and was it with Dollar? The one you have got looks absolutely just what we would want!
> 
> Luv Suzy


Std SUV, got it thru Dollar.co.uk when they had price error on their site a few month back, it was about half what it should have been. 



disneyholic family said:


> i see you did the detroit entry again....yeah, they're pretty quick....they don't get many international flights, so it's not like other airports...
> did you fly businss class this time?  was it the regular airbus (the former Northwest plane)?
> 
> i'm looking forward to your reports, pictures and food porn (don't forget dessert   )



Economy this time, Biz class in August. Not the Airbus this time, think it was a 767. 
Not had a dessert yet, entree is enough for me usually.

1st time myself and Matt have had grits, not something I would rave about but OK.

Today we went to Universal, lines not too bad, longest was 30 mins, most around 10-15 mins. Then Ridley Pearson book signing this afternoon, Logans roadhouse this evening, great steaks.
Seaworld tomorrow.
A few pics, last nights meal at Ale house, chicken Parmesan & Baby back ribs with sweet potato fries











Starbucks in Universal, sharing Matts drink.





3 pics of room here at Hampton Inn















Matt with Ridley Pearson & book he signed.


----------



## Pegasus928

Those ribs look awesome - and even though its only 7am I could go for some of them right now.

Excellent choice of t-shirt in the Starbucks shot


----------



## Dollyrar

Ooh, that food looks goooooooooooooooooood!!! 

Cheers for the updates Wayne.


----------



## suzybear6

wayneg said:


> Std SUV, got it thru Dollar.co.uk when they had price error on their site a few month back, it was about half what it should have been.



Thanks Wayne, that's what I was hoping you would say as it's the same as we have booked. Fingers crossed that we get a Ford like that...I do like Fords! lol

Your food porn pics look very yummy...keep em coming! 

Luv Suzy


----------



## disneyholic family

The ribs do look YUMMY!!!
And I say that as a non-carnivore...
Best non-dessert food porn I've seen...   Mmmmmmmm


----------



## disney_princess_85

Great updates and pics Wayne, have a nice trip!


----------



## Netty

Great piccies and updates, enjoy your day at seaworld... I now have the Blue horizons song in my head!!


----------



## DISWolves

Hi Wayne, Karen & Matt

Just looked up Ridley Pearson, as I had not heard of him before. This is an extract from his website about Kingdom Keepers III

_Kingdom Keepers 3: Disney In Shadow follows the five teens, Finn, Philby, Willa, Charlene, and Maybeck as they search to find *Wayne*, their mentor and head Imagineer who has mysteriously gone missing... _

I heard he was spotted in Starbucks!!!! 

Keep us posted....ENJOY!


----------



## T16GEM

We've just come back from a weekend away and I was also craving some Disney reports so how lovely to come back to read your live trippie Wayne!


We loved Roadhouse when we went - Harley loved the peanut shells going all over the floor! 

Have a fab trip, I will be very interested in your take on thr crowd levels as we are still thinking about Easter next year. 

Have fun!


----------



## florida sun

Wow! Great pic of Matt with Ridley Pearson, I love his Kingdom Keepers books


----------



## Kath2003

Great updates! Thanks!

We arrived here last night; had two great flights with American Airlines and then caught the bus to the hotel which was very prompt. Hotel is as nice as last year! Haven't done much as we were too tired last night to do anything but pop out to grab some sodas and then unpack. Very jet-lagged and tired but can't sleep any more so we're off out for the day: malls today


----------



## disney_princess_85

Kath2003 said:


> We arrived here last night; had two great flights with American Airlines and then caught the bus to the hotel which was very prompt. Hotel is as nice as last year! Haven't done much as we were too tired last night to do anything but pop out to grab some sodas and then unpack. Very jet-lagged and tired but can't sleep any more so we're off out for the day: malls today



Have a great trip Kath!


----------



## disneyholic family

finally got all the pictures to open for me (only the food porn worked before  )...
great picture of Matt with Ridley Pearson!!


----------



## disneyholic family

Kath2003 said:


> Great updates! Thanks!
> 
> We arrived here last night; had two great flights with American Airlines and then caught the bus to the hotel which was very prompt. Hotel is as nice as last year! Haven't done much as we were too tired last night to do anything but pop out to grab some sodas and then unpack. Very jet-lagged and tired but can't sleep any more so we're off out for the day: malls today




i think i should try american some time...i only hear good reports...
did you fly through dallas?
which hotel is as nice as last year?

have a GREAT time!!!!


----------



## mandymouse

Loving your updates Wayne, and I loved your photos from the shuttle launch.  Have a fab holiday


----------



## Cyrano

I hope to be trying those baby back ribs in the summer.... delicious


----------



## Neoshoegal

I love all these updates and pictures of the food! Wish I was there too. Thanks Wayne!

Have a fab time there


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

What a cracking start - with the shuttle launch and yes all the lovely food - nothing better


----------



## 2Tiggies

Kath2003 said:


> Great updates! Thanks!
> 
> We arrived here last night; had two great flights with American Airlines and then caught the bus to the hotel which was very prompt. Hotel is as nice as last year! Haven't done much as we were too tired last night to do anything but pop out to grab some sodas and then unpack. Very jet-lagged and tired but can't sleep any more so we're off out for the day: malls today



Mmmmmmm, malls   Did you get some nice things?


----------



## wayneg

Cyrano said:


> I hope to be trying those baby back ribs in the summer.... delicious



Go Monday night Reid, they do a nightly special, Monday is ribs for $10.99 instead of $14.99.

Went to Seaworld this morning. We had problems buying Annual passes online so I printed off the error page. Explained to girl at parking booth but she wanted us to pay for parking. Karen dealt with her and got us in eventually, I would have lost it and turned around, no way was I paying for parking when I was giving them $726 for 3x 2 year 2 park passes.
Manta looks great, last time we were in it was being built so will go back in next week to ride.
Not happy they now charge $3 for Sky tower after us going in free for years with AP's. Its only a $1 saving, won't be doing that again.
Food at Spice Mill has gone downhill. We started eating here a few years ago after they changed the menu at Mama's Kitchen. They used to do a nice steak philly & other food we liked. very limited choice now, thankfully myself & Matt had had some breakfast in hotel so it was just something for Karen, she was going to have chicken sandwich until man infront of us picked one up, opened it to reveal a tiny piece of chicken that didn't fill half the bun. He gave them it back and they binned it. I got cheeseburger instead, took it to Karen then went back in line to pay otherwise it would have been cold the line was so slow. I saw them bin at least 10 meals while there from unhappy people. Will have to find elsewhere to eat lunch in future.
Will probably send an email off to Seaworld when I get home, enjoyed the park apart from that.
Been to Mimi's Cafe this evening, food as good as ever. Karens fave place and wants to go back again this trip but we already have too many places to eat.
Tomorrow was supposed to be Clearwater but as weather is so good(85+ again) we have changed plans to a pool day. Clearwater next week now.






Matt thought it was funny to put a whale tail hat on me, not a good look.





Karens fave meal Turkey dinner, exactly same as last year.





Both Matt and I had Jambalaya, no way could I eat it all. No room for dessert again. Portions are huge here.


----------



## disneyholic family

manta looks like fun!  (scary fun!!   )

i would have totally lost it over the parking and probably left...

i have a short fuse over stuff like that


----------



## Pegasus928

Great pics again Wayne. You will love Manta when you go on it. DW hardley ever goes on coasters due to a long standing back problem, but she went on this 4 times in one visit. It is so smooth, and even though the position looks uncomfortable it really isn't at all.
Nice hat by the way


----------



## UKDEB

wayneg said:


> weather is so good(85+ again)


I could _so_ do with some Florida sun right now!


----------



## tinks_1989

UKDEB said:


> I could _so_ do with some Florida sun right now!



me too!! very jealous


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

Another great update, Wayne  That turkey dinner, and the jambalaya, look so good!!

Enjoy Manta next week - it is amazing


----------



## amystevekai&bump

looks like you are having a great time - glad the weather is so good, after how is been lately over there!


----------



## Netty

UKDEB said:


> I could _so_ do with some Florida sun right now!



Me too 

Wayne you would of got your parking costs back at customer services, they reimburse you there, thats what happened to us when we had to pay even though we had print out of annual pass, we changed it into a ticket and got our money back for parking 
Are you going to Mannys on this visit??


----------



## juliebro

Netty said:


> Are you going to Mannys on this visit??



I'd like to know too! Am hoping it's as good as ever!

We've got plans to eat there at least twice on the next trip.


----------



## burt

Sounds like your having a fab time mate, looking forward to your thoughts on clearwater, we have a couple of days booked there in august, leave a beer behind the bar for us if you like


----------



## Kath2003

Sounds like you guys are having a great time! The weather has been superb so far but looks much cooler next week  I was just about defrosting! 



2Tiggies said:


> Mmmmmmm, malls   Did you get some nice things?



Yes, we got a few things although not that much considering how long we spent there  We also went to Outback for the monumental cheese fries and a bloomin' onion - EPIC - no way we could finish that! We didn't bother with entrees or dessert  

Off to Universal in a few minutes, just enjoying the view from our hotel - woke up at 6:30am and couldn't get back to sleep  Gotta be the excitement!


----------



## mandymouse

UKDEB said:


> I could _so_ do with some Florida sun right now!



Me too (though for a nice change it is a rather warm & sunny day here today  ).  That turkey dinner looks delish


----------



## buzz for boys

Turkey dinner looked gorgeous !!! We had same issues with food at seaworld - very disappointing x x x Although the fries at  spice mill were the best fries I have tasted


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I am really enjoying reading these updates, thank you both so much for posting. Glad you are both having a good time.

I am another one who has had awful luck (?) with food at Sea World. The lines were terrible, once you had your food you had to queue again to pay and then you were left with a freezing, greasy mess. I have sworn that the next time we visit (not this year) I will book a table service and just buy snacks to tide us over.


----------



## StitchMad

burt said:


> Sounds like your having a fab time mate, looking forward to your thoughts on clearwater, we have a couple of days booked there in august, leave a beer behind the bar for us if you like



Hi burt,
I just went into the Hess Express to get us an ice-drink and saw this on the shelf. Reminded me of you 

We also saw "burt's Crisps" in Heathrow airport on the way out


----------



## ruthie

Hi Wayne,

Sorry I'm late but all caught up now!
Love all your reports and can't wait for more pictures!


Ruthie


----------



## burt

StitchMad said:


> Hi burt,
> I just went into the Hess Express to get us an ice-drink and saw this on the shelf. Reminded me of you
> 
> We also saw "burt's Crisps" in Heathrow airport on the way out



Im glad your thinking of me on your holidays Matt , all these products using my name and i dont get any royalties 

Hope your having a great time m8, i cant wait for your next holiday - means i will be there aswell


----------



## wayneg

Netty said:


> Wayne you would of got your parking costs back at customer services, they reimburse you there, thats what happened to us when we had to pay even though we had print out of annual pass, we changed it into a ticket and got our money back for parking
> Are you going to Mannys on this visit??



Girl at kiosk was trying to say we had to pay for parking, no option for refund but I wouldn't have paid it whatever, no reason to. Never paid it before with printouts. I would have waited for a manager to sort it or not bought them. Glad it didn't go so far.

Today didn't go as planned, cloudy so didn't get the pool time we wanted, ended up going out Geocaching, found 3 out of 5 we went searching for, 2 more we wanted to do were in Walmart carpark, with security, Sheriff, customers & staff we just couldn't do them. This afternoon a little more shopping for Matt. Manny's this evening, soooo busy, arrived 7pm and told 75mins for a table, got in just within the hour.

Endless salad & rolls 





Karen's chicken with garlic mash & pepper sauce.





Matt's 24oz Porterhouse, really nice.





My Sirloin(a little overcooked) & ribs 















Matt's shopping so far





Sweet Tomatoe for lunch as good as ever incl Eddy's ice cream & double choc muffin


----------



## Pinky166

Just caught up with your report, sounds like your all having a great time.

The food at Manny's looks fab, I really must go there on my next trip.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Really enjoying your live updates - thank you so much for doing this 

All the food looks yummy - especially when on a diet


----------



## jockey

Sounds as though your having a great time! Really enjoying the updates


----------



## amystevekai&bump

I REALLY must fit Manny's into the itinerary  - looks like kids will have to just build a dino at TRex and not eat a Dino at TRex!!

Another great day!!


----------



## catherine

Thanks for the updates Wayne, I'm really enjoying reading them. Sounds like you all having an awesome time!


----------



## iluvtot

Yum! Food looks great! We haven't tried Manny's or Sweet Tomato. Where are they?
Matt, good shopping
DSIL is flying out next Sunday, I am soooo jealous!
Thanks for all the updates Wayne, it's almost(only almost!) as good as being there ourselves! Roll on August!!

Jules x


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

More great food pics!  Glad I'm eating my dinner or I would be relly jealous of Sweet Tomatoes.

I love that Matt's shopping is "so far"


----------



## Cyrano

Manny's Chophouse is one I have not thought about. Looks very good 

Looks like your wardrobe is getting a good updating Matt


----------



## disneyholic family

mmmmm....sweet tomatoes!!!!!!! yumm....
i lOVE sweet tomatoes!!!


----------



## wayneg

iluvtot said:


> Yum! Food looks great! We haven't tried Manny's or Sweet Tomato. Where are they?


Sweet Tom have 2 locations, a new one that opened last May at Crossroads LBV, although food is good I don't like the property, its like eating in a canteen or a warehouse. One just north of Wet n Wild on Idrive is much nicer. Register on their site to get 2 for 1 or lunch for $5.99 coupons. 
Mannys is about 30 mins from Disney on Hwy 27 at Haines City.



Cyrano said:


> Looks like your wardrobe is getting a good updating Matt


Matt has needed new Tshirts for a while but we find most in UK are too short for him so we came with intentions of lots of Tshirts this trip, a lot better length out here for someone 6'3".

Today has been a great day, too late(midnight) for pics unfortunately, they will follow ASAP.
Started in Seaworld this morning, onto Manta with no wait, now my(and Matt's) fave coaster. Karen didn't like it so much. We heard her screaming for a few seconds then total silence rest of ride, thought she had fainted her fave is still Sheikra. After that went on Kraken, this is now so rough after the newer coaster it gave me headache.
After Seaworld back to hotel for an hour by the pool, superb weather. 
Early eve meal as we wanted to get to Universal. Ate at Cheesecake factory for 1st time, WOW, they are seriously large portions and very tasty food. Adam was our server who was excellent, gave him biggest tip so far this trip. Shame we had no room for cheesecake. Will definitely return.
Onto Universal, just had time for Shrek 3D & Mummy. Time for Margi Gras parade, 1st time we had seen it and really enjoyed, suprised no-one gets hurt with beads flying everywhere, we got about 20.
Night ended with Sheryl Crow concert, I expected about 4 or 5 songs but it was a full concert about 1:20 mins, I don't know a lot of her work but she sang 5 or 6 we knew and we all thought it was excellent. Life doesn't get much better than an open air concert in Orlando.
Halfway through our trip and a very, very good day.


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Another fab day, though you go to Cheesecake Factory, and not have 'Cheesecake'?


----------



## scojos

JohnnySharp2 said:


> Another fab day, though you go to Cheesecake Factory, and not have 'Cheesecake'?



im with johnny, we are going to go and just have dessert, its a "kitchen sink" moment, who needs real food??


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Sounds like you are having a great time - just going to look up the menu for the cheesecake comopany - though i would say forget the main meal and bring on the cheesecake


----------



## amystevekai&bump

I just looked at the menu too and I must admit that cheesecake factory sounds good - I am just hoping Wayne either doesn't have photos or that they are really bad looking photos (yes I know that it highly unlikely!!) - as I really haven't got room for ANY more restaurants this trip!!


----------



## iluvtot

wayneg said:


> Sweet Tom have 2 locations, a new one that opened last May at Crossroads LBV, although food is good I don't like the property, its like eating in a canteen or a warehouse. One just north of Wet n Wild on Idrive is much nicer. Register on their site to get 2 for 1 or lunch for $5.99 coupons.
> Mannys is about 30 mins from Disney on Hwy 27 at Haines City.
> 
> 
> Matt has needed new Tshirts for a while but we find most in UK are too short for him so we came with intentions of lots of Tshirts this trip, a lot better length out here for someone 6'3".
> 
> Today has been a great day, too late(midnight) for pics unfortunately, they will follow ASAP.
> Started in Seaworld this morning, onto Manta with no wait, now my(and Matt's) fave coaster. Karen didn't like it so much. We heard her screaming for a few seconds then total silence rest of ride, thought she had fainted her fave is still Sheikra. After that went on Kraken, this is now so rough after the newer coaster it gave me headache.
> After Seaworld back to hotel for an hour by the pool, superb weather.
> Early eve meal as we wanted to get to Universal. Ate at Cheesecake factory for 1st time, WOW, they are seriously large portions and very tasty food. Adam was our server who was excellent, gave him biggest tip so far this trip. Shame we had no room for cheesecake. Will definitely return.
> Onto Universal, just had time for Shrek 3D & Mummy. Time for Margi Gras parade, 1st time we had seen it and really enjoyed, suprised no-one gets hurt with beads flying everywhere, we got about 20.
> Night ended with Sheryl Crow concert, I expected about 4 or 5 songs but it was a full concert about 1:20 mins, I don't know a lot of her work but she sang 5 or 6 we knew and we all thought it was excellent. Life doesn't get much better than an open air concert in Orlando.
> Halfway through our trip and a very, very good day.



Thanks, will have to look at a map!
Sounds like an amazing day! Looking forward to the foodie pics. We haven't tried Cheesecake factory either!
We were at Disney whenever it was they launched Soarin', and the Turtles were also playing in the American bit of WS  DH is a huge fan, so we went for that. It wasn't very busy when we got there, so I went into the food bit, queued for ages, and came out with a tray full of burgers etc, to be hit full force in the face by a Florida rainstorm!! It was like having a bucket of water chucked over me!!! It was so bad, the staff were giving people black bags to put over themselves (seriously!!) Course, I was concentrating on not dropping my tray, and had completely not noticed that!
Anyway, we stayed, and the Turtles still played, so it was cool, and I even had a boogie! Ah! Good times!

Jules x


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I hope you didn't spend too much of Manta worrying about poor Karen. Your comment on that still has me giggling!!!!


----------



## buzz for boys

Sounds like a fab day !!! Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Glad you liked the Cheesecake Factory - its one of our faves! We always go with the intention of having just starters and cheesecake, but their burgers are so good we have never managed it yet! Always have to take the cheesecake back to the room!!!


----------



## wayneg

Just had time to upload pics before we go out for lunch with friends. Going to Bubbalous for 1st time.

Started day in Seaworld















Cheesecake factory meals, difficult to see size but they are easily big enough to share if you want dessert.
I had Louisiana chicken, 4 large pieces & loads of pasta bows and sauce.





Karens, chicken(lots of it) mash, veg, biscuits & white wine sauce





Matt with his Jambalaya





What we didn't get to try





Mardi Gras Parade















Sheryl Crow


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Sweet Tom have 2 locations, a new one that opened last May at Crossroads LBV, although food is good I don't like the property, its like eating in a canteen or a warehouse. One just north of Wet n Wild on Idrive is much nicer. Register on their site to get 2 for 1 or lunch for $5.99 coupons.
> 
> Early eve meal as we wanted to get to Universal. Ate at Cheesecake factory for 1st time, WOW, they are seriously large portions and very tasty food. Adam was our server who was excellent, gave him biggest tip so far this trip. Shame we had no room for cheesecake. Will definitely return.





i've only eaten at the ST near wet n wild.....
i was looking forward to the one in LBV.....not having to drive so far to get our ST fix...
hopefully, i won't mind the warehouse feel to it.....
thanks for the tip about the coupons...i registered a long time ago, but i'll check to see if i can get those coupons....

as for the cheesecake factory....you didn't have dessert????     
no comment!!


----------



## disneyholic family

oh no....we just posted at the same time..

i've got to catch up....


----------



## orlandothebeagle

Looks amazing. I have been living my life through you this week to get me through the week


----------



## Cyrano

Great update Wayne. I can see why Matt is using the opportunity to fill up on shopping.

The meals at The Cheescake Factory look seriously moorish


----------



## T16GEM

wayneg said:


> Started in Seaworld this morning, onto Manta with no wait, now my(and Matt's) fave coaster. Karen didn't like it so much. We heard her screaming for a few seconds then total silence rest of ride, thought she had fainted her fave is still Sheikra. After that went on Kraken, this is now so rough after the newer coaster it gave me headache.



We managed to get on Manta 3 or 4 times and loved it, it's also my new fave- having said that though when I got on Sheikra the next day I raved about that too, not sure if there is anything better than front row on that thing! 



wayneg said:


> Ate at Cheesecake factory for 1st time, WOW, they are seriously large portions and very tasty food. Adam was our server who was excellent, gave him biggest tip so far this trip. Shame we had no room for cheesecake. Will definitely return..



We must have visited CF about 6 times on our last trip we LOVE it there - you should try the Cajun Chicken Littles, they are fantastic - we always take it home and eat them cold for breakfast the next day 

We also always order our cheesecake to go so we can have a little snack by the pool with a nice cuppa once the kids have gone to bed! 


I'm really enjoying your live report, what would you say the crowds have been like this past week?


----------



## ruthie

Hi Wayne

Lovin' your reports, can't wait to get there myself!

The photos are great as usual, I feel like I'm there already!
Are you going back to Logans this time?

Ruthie


----------



## UKDEB

wayneg said:


> Ate at Cheesecake factory for 1st time, WOW, they are seriously large portions and very tasty food. Adam was our server who was excellent, gave him biggest tip so far this trip. Shame we had no room for cheesecake. Will definitely return.


Cheesecake to go, bud; cheescake to go. 



wayneg said:


> Time for Margi Gras parade, 1st time we had seen it and really enjoyed, suprised no-one gets hurt with beads flying everywhere



Hope you managed to dodge them thar flyin' beads!



wayneg said:


> Night ended with Sheryl Crow concert, I expected about 4 or 5 songs but it was a full concert about 1:20 mins, I don't know a lot of her work but she sang 5 or 6 we knew and we all thought it was excellent. Life doesn't get much better than an open air concert in Orlando.


Wow - big name.  Hadn't realised she was on the bill this year.


----------



## Clare D

Oh CCF love it, always have to have pud to go though as I can never manage it and this is for a girl who has to have a pud so has a salad. As you say such huge portions.
Lovin the shopping Matt, a boy after my own heart. I hope my DS's grow up like you and want to shop.
Wayne, thank you as ever for great pics and bringing Orlando to a laptop in Derby


----------



## darthtatty

fab updates, sounds like youre having a great time.


----------



## 2Tiggies

orlandothebeagle said:


> Looks amazing. I have been living my life through you this week to get me through the week



Haven't we all?! 

Looking forward to your next report and pics.  Glad to hear you are having a great time!


----------



## wayneg

T16GEM said:


> We must have visited CF about 6 times on our last trip we LOVE it there - you should try the Cajun Chicken Littles, they are fantastic - we always take it home and eat them cold for breakfast the next day
> I'm really enjoying your live report, what would you say the crowds have been like this past week?


Karen almost had Cajun chicken littles, maybe next time.
Crowds were bad early in week, 1st visit it was packed, 2nd visit not too bad. Universal wasn't too bad really, 30 mins max but we single rider lines so no wait, even better for 2nd visit yesterday, no wait for Shrek. Not done Disney. 



ruthie said:


> Are you going back to Logans this time?
> 
> Ruthie


Did Logans early this trip, will be on 1st few pages.



UKDEB said:


> Cheesecake to go, bud; cheescake to go.


We were going straight from CCF to Universal, temp around 80 so no way of buying for later.



Clare D said:


> Lovin the shopping Matt, a boy after my own heart. I hope my DS's grow up like you and want to shop.



Matt dislikes shopping as much as us, he just had to do it this time. He still needs a pair of black shoes, been in every shoe shop (some twice) and still not happy with any. 

Again its a bit late for uploading pics, they will follow. 
Lunch at Bubbalous, traditional BBQ www.bubbalous.com/ again massive portions, I had 4 meat platter, you choose 4 meats, I chose ribs, sausage, pulled pork and brisket also 3 sides, I chose fries, corn & coleslaw, $14.99 great value.
Afternoon spent looking for shoes & called in Walgreens, they were selling off cadbury orange cream eggs at 10 cents each.
This evening Beaches & Cream, over an hours wait but worth it. We even saved room to share a dessert.

Youtube of Sheryl crow last night, Matt uploaded today. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOYDEPL_X-E


----------



## kitton

wayneg said:


> This evening Beaches & Cream, over an hours wait but worth it. We even saved room to share a dessert.



I don't post often but always love reading your updates. 
We are planning for our next trip - just wanted to check..... is it the burgers that are supposed to be amazing at Beaches & Cream? - if so will add it our list!


----------



## joolz1910

I've just read all of your updates. It looks great so far.


----------



## cherjp

really enjoying looking for your updates when I get up in the morning, as others said we are living it through you!!
Keep up the good work.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Matt dislikes shopping as much as us, he just had to do it this time. He still needs a pair of black shoes, been in every shoe shop (some twice) and still not happy with any.



my 'boys' like rockports and eccos....
especially ecco - they say they're really comfortable (though very expensive).

i think you can find both in the outlet places...
for sure they're at nordstroms (i think at the florida mall), but they'll be more expensive there than at an outlet...

DH wears size 14 and DS size 13 shoes, so it's not that easy finding shoes for them...
ecco is their favorite..


----------



## Netty

kitton said:


> We are planning for our next trip - just wanted to check..... is it the burgers that are supposed to be amazing at Beaches & Cream? - if so will add it our list!



yep the burgers are 
great updates Wayne! enjoy your shopping..


----------



## irongirlof12

brilliant reports , wish i was there- lovely to see the night launch- brings back fond memories of balmy florida nights and rushing out to see discovery luanch  - and ya boy Matt is growing up!


----------



## Sweet Pea UK

Enjoying your report so far but you MUST get back to the Cheesecake Factory and try dessert - Amazing!  I can't stop thinking about their Advocado Egg Rolls now - I will dream about them tonight!!


----------



## wayneg

A quick post, been to MK today friend signed us in didn't realize we were allowed to hop so we are off for a quick bite at Chilis then into EPCOT.
I feel as though I have missed answering a question or 2, post again if I have.
Lunch yesterday at Bubbalous




















Eve meal at Beaches & Cream















Dessert to share


----------



## eeyorefanuk

WOW that ice cream looks so yummy - sounds like still having a lovely time


----------



## amystevekai&bump

I REALLY can't wait for beaches n cream now - I don't know if I can wait another 8 months!!!


----------



## disney_princess_85

Ooh, just look at that sundae! Amazing. Keep up the good work Wayne, I'm really enjoying your updates.


----------



## suzybear6

Now that's my type of dessert! 

Have to ask...what is that meal? The first one from B&C with the bits of meat in a roll? Looks yummy 

Luv Suzy


----------



## Pegasus928

I can see why you never had room for a kitchen sink 

Loving the updates. Keep up the good work


----------



## izzie-wizzie

Wow that ice cream sundae looks AMAZING


----------



## disneyholic family

oh my god Wayne, that picture is THE ultimate food porn as far as i'm concerned....
that sundae is to DIE for....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....

if we ever hit orlando at the same time, i'm going out with Karen (we'll leave you, the dessert agnostic, at home)...

bubbalous looks really cute....i've never been there....it kind of looks like a cute diner sort of place....


----------



## T16GEM

I am starving now just looking at those pics - are they pulled pork sandwiches?  I could really fancy one of those now, followed by Karen's Sundae!


----------



## Clare D

I wouldn't share that no way! I would eat nothing just the sundae, delicious!


----------



## Elise79

Were the Beaches & Cream onions rings as good as they look?  Dessert looks good too 

I have just eaten dinner and am now hungry again - note to self do not look at Waynes food porn when you have tried to be good and eat healthy!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Loving it so far 

Just wondered when you went to SW if they mentioned the trainer at the Shamu show? - we plan to go in December as I always enjoy SW but I thought it might feel different somehow   - what do you think?


----------



## 2Tiggies

Those plates of food look like serving platters!!!  Thing is, they are nicely presented too.  Often servings mean the food is slopped all over the plate but that looks good.  How big is that sundae!!!


----------



## ruthie

Hi Wayne

Excellent pictures, as usual!
Can't wait for next update!

Thanks for taking the time to do this for all of us.. we really appreciate it!

Ruthie


----------



## wayneg

kitton said:


> I don't post often but always love reading your updates.
> We are planning for our next trip - just wanted to check..... is it the burgers that are supposed to be amazing at Beaches & Cream? - if so will add it our list!


As Jeanette said, Beaches and Cream for burgers, really good.


suzybear6 said:


> Have to ask...what is that meal? The first one from B&C with the bits of meat in a roll? Looks yummy
> 
> Luv Suzy


It was a beef sub that Matt had, I will be having it next time, really tasty.


Elise79 said:


> Were the Beaches & Cream onions rings as good as they look?  Dessert looks good too


Onion rings have been delicious last twice, this time still nice but a little greasy.


2Tiggies said:


> Those plates of food look like serving platters!!!  Thing is, they are nicely presented too.  Often servings mean the food is slopped all over the plate but that looks good.  How big is that sundae!!!


Difficult to see from pics but some of the plates have been massive this trip.


----------



## wayneg

Been so busy last 2 days.
Yesterday MK, Chilis and into EPCOT, great day ending with another superb outdoor concert(Hermans Hermits with Peter Noone) and then fireworks.
Matts been uploading to Youtube again http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKrGhRe1ZQs also Tron Monorail  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1_SAXJEyqY
Today Islands of Adventure, mostly walk on or short lines, Spiderman was longest at 30 mins, too long for me so didn't test their estimate, Hulk took us 7 mins, Duelling dragons walk on. pics of WWOHP to follow.
This afternoon went to Wilderness lodge, boat across to Contemp, monorail to Poly had a Dole whip and back again using same transport. Just chilling and taking lots of pics. Trails End buffet this evening.
Clearwater tomorrow. 

Food at Chilis





















Dessert to share





Great evening in EPCOT 






























Always seem to get good sunsets in EPCOT










A couple of pics for Mart & Nigel, we had a trial run last night, just 1 drink each, can't wait for August


----------



## UKDEB

wayneg said:


> Just chilling and taking lots of pics.


Precisely my kind of trip, these days. 

Fabulous photos of the monorail decked out in its new colours.  I really do think I like it.  Off to check out Matt's videos...


----------



## Pegasus928

Great pics. Looks like they've done a good job of sculptures at Epcot this year. You probably have a couple of contenders for this months photo competition there


----------



## scojos

looks like you are having an amazing time
glad you are getting some drinking practice in, us light weights are going to be outclassed by the black country drinking crew, mart and burt reackon 1 is enough for you
i also have to say that having shown your pictures to my little ones, i ahve had to schedule a trip in to B&c, even though i thought id got away with it this trip
keep up the goodwork, you have no idea how many people think they are at wdw thanks toyou...me included
tracy


----------



## jockey

Great pics, loving the live updates! The you tube clips are brill thanks for sharing


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Another great day - Chillis looks better than I remember it.  (note to self - no more room for anymore restaurants, so stop trying to squeeze them all in!!)


----------



## disney_princess_85

Lovely sunset photos. 

I'm glad you're managing to see a bit of Disney on your non-Disney trip.


----------



## T16GEM

Oh how I miss the pile of salad, cheese and sour cream ..................


When are you doing Busch????  I know we are both fans of it, so I can't wait to live it through your report!!


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> Been so busy last 2 days.
> Yesterday MK, Chilis and into EPCOT, great day ending with another superb outdoor concert(Hermans Hermits with Peter Noone) and then fireworks.
> Matts been uploading to Youtube again http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKrGhRe1ZQs also Tron Monorail  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1_SAXJEyqY
> Today Islands of Adventure, mostly walk on or short lines, Spiderman was longest at 30 mins, too long for me so didn't test their estimate, Hulk took us 7 mins, Duelling dragons walk on. pics of WWOHP to follow.
> This afternoon went to Wilderness lodge, boat across to Contemp, monorail to Poly had a Dole whip and back again using same transport. Just chilling and taking lots of pics. Trails End buffet this evening.
> Clearwater tomorrow.



I recall that you did not think you would do Disney this trip so I think that you are doing remarkable well 

Looking forward to seeing your update on The Wizarding World of Harry Potter


----------



## burt

Great pics again Wayne looks like your having a fab time , Glad you had a practice for our stroll around the world, did you stop at harry ramsdens  

Really looking forward to the clearwater reports, still not booked our hotel, narrowed it down to two - either the hilton or the hyatt both on the beach apparently - could you pop into both and ask if you can try the beds for comfort for us mate


----------



## Netty

Another great update! enjoy clearwater today


----------



## disneyholic family

yes, i thought you said "no disney" this time...


----------



## Netty

disneyholic family said:


> yes, i thought you said "no disney" this time...



They must be 'holics' 
 not alco- disney


----------



## mollies_mum

Really ejoying your live trip report, thanks for sharing


----------



## iluvtot

Love Chilis We used to be able to get a 'chili fix' at Canary Wharf, but it's closed down


Thanks for all the great photos Wayne!

Jules x


----------



## florida sun

Brilliant updates Wayne, I've totally caught up now, fantastic photos


----------



## Ware Bears

Great to see you're having fun, love the photos of those 'giraffes'.


----------



## ruthie

Hi Wayne
Great photos!
Can't wait to hear about Trails End as we have an ADR.


Ruthie


----------



## wayneg

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Loving it so far
> 
> Just wondered when you went to SW if they mentioned the trainer at the Shamu show? - we plan to go in December as I always enjoy SW but I thought it might feel different somehow   - what do you think?


No mention of the trainer. Shamu show totally changed now, trainers 
don't enter the water and don't touch the whales anywhere near as much as they did. no sight of the large whale. 


T16GEM said:


> When are you doing Busch????  I know we are both fans of it, so I can't wait to live it through your report!!


Its probably my fave park but we have run out of time this trip, will have to go in August now.


Cyrano said:


> I recall that you did not think you would do Disney this trip so I think that you are doing remarkable well
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your update on The Wizarding World of Harry Potter


Not supposed to have done Disney this trip as we have 21 day tix for August but you know me and a bargain, I could not turn down free entry. 


Netty said:


> Another great update! enjoy clearwater today


Really enjoyed Clearwater today, 1st time back since we stayed there for a week about 10 year ago. Back then we were bored silly 7 days with no car, for a day or 2 its a fantastic place. Went out on Little Toot, dolphins jumping in the wake. Ate lunch at a place called Frenchies, really nice food. Pics to follow, sorry I am getting further behing with uploading the.
Video Matt uploaded today http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZYH4X5BhBA


ruthie said:


> Hi Wayne
> Great photos!
> Can't wait to hear about Trails End as we have an ADR.
> Ruthie


Been to Trails End 4 or 5 times now, we think its great value (about $70 for 3 of us) I wouldn't do it on DDP last August as its somewhere I will pay for OOP, its not good use of credits compared to other places but I am sure many use credits here. Its not a big food selection compared to other buffets onsite but we really like what they offer.

Only a few WWoHP pics tonight, been a long day.


























A couple of views that might not have been seen so much. Matt stretched his 6'3" body over a fence that was over 8' high and managed to get these. they could be elsewhere on the net but 1st time we have seen them.


----------



## jackieleanne

Wow Wayne/Matt those pictures are amazing I can't wait to get back to Florida now and see these.


----------



## UKDEB

Great shots, Matt.


----------



## Pegasus928

Those shots of WWoHP are great. I can't wait to see it all for real


----------



## jockey

Great pics WWOHP looks amazing


----------



## mandymouse

Wow ! Fab photos of WWoHP Wayne  I can't wait to see it for myself


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Great report wayne so far  Great pics


----------



## Cyrano

Amazing photographs of WWoHP. Well done for stretching Matt 

The youtube video of the dolphins is a real highlight also  Think I might investigate this further to see what time is the best to see the dolphins, as I think this would be a great treat for the troops


----------



## T16GEM

Another fab day!

I am not at all interested in the HP movies but I am looking forward to seeing at at Universal!


----------



## disneyholic family

the dolphin video is GREAT!!!  dolphins are such beautiful animals!! 
but, i get so nervous when dolphins chase boats....
they love to do it, but they don't realise how dangerous boats can be to them, so they sometimes are injured/killed....
especially if there are many boats/watercraft around....
i'm not speaking about clearwater in particular, just what happens in the day to day encounter between dolphins and people...

just coming back in to edit this post - i watched the hermans hermits video.....didn't know they were still alive    one of my favorite songs back whenever that came out....(don't use that revelation against me  )


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

I love Matt's photos of WWOHP - good for us that he is so tall 

We stayed at Clearwater on our first trip, way back in 1996, and we did one of those dolphin boat trips - it's great!


----------



## DISWolves

Hi to all,

Just catching up with the thread. Some nice pics here. Glad you liked the cheesecake factory, we will probably go again in August. Only problem we have everytime is the air-con is way too low. 
Just off to have a look at the dolphin vid.......enjoy what is left of your hols 
Was the dolphin trip walk up or pre-book?

Safe journey home


----------



## amystevekai&bump

great photos of WWOHP - I love how the buildings look like they have snow on them - or at least I assume thats what it is!! - that will really add to it for us when we visit at New Years

Not sure when you are leaving - but have a safe trip home


----------



## Clare D

Love the WWoHP pics, not sure about the palm trees though, can't remember seeing them in the films


----------



## wayneg

DISWolves said:


> Was the dolphin trip walk up or pre-book?
> 
> Safe journey home


We booked in the morning for 3pm but it wasn't needed, only about 10 of us onboard. I guess August will be busier. Everywhere is really quiet now, called in Seaworld this afternoon just to ride Manta, it was walk on, I went on twice with Matt then Karen went on with him.


amystevekai&bump said:


> Not sure when you are leaving - but have a safe trip home



1 day left, fly home Friday, only about 15 weeks to next trip so don't feel too bad about going home this time.

Uploaded a few pics so recap of past couple of days.

Monday afternoon looking around Wilderness lodge/Contemp & Poly

























Day in Clearwater


----------



## wayneg

Evening meal at Cracker Barrel. I know some say its good for breakfast and not eve meal but thought we would try, myself and Matt really enjoyed our steak meals, Karen not so much, ended up with chicken strips. Desserts were good.



































Today we went shopping, got a 20% discount voucher when we bought a counter service meal in MK on Sunday. Could use in World of Disney before 12 noon any day so we bought gifts for people. Thanks Disney, I spent $100 I wasn't going to. Also got Matt the shoes he wanted and Disney outlet had pins at 49cents, just managed to get 37 before someone cleared the rest, he bought over 200. They had loads more Pirate ones at 99 cents.










Onto Old Town, just a walk around. Lunch at Market Street Cafe, Celebration. 1st time here but we will return, really nice food.















A quick trip into Seaworld just to ride Manta.















This evening Orlando Ale House, I had Seafood Medley, Karen and Matt had same as before so no new pics, shared Capt Jacks Dessert










Ended evening at DTD Westside. 
Last day tomorrow, have complimentary Waterpark tix so if weather is good will goto TL for a few hours. Not sure what else yet.


----------



## jockey

Another great day Wayne, love the pics. Wow can't believe the guy bought 200 pins!!


----------



## UKDEB

I love the authentic small-town feel of the Market Street Cafe.  Last time we were there, the Sheriff was in for his supper and one of the servers was sitting on the edge of his table chatting - it was like a scene from a film.  I'd forgotten they do crinkle-cut chips - reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## kevin harrison

UKDEB said:


> I love the authentic small-town feel of the Market Street Cafe.  Last time we were there, the Sheriff was in for his supper and one of the servers was sitting on the edge of his table chatting - it was like a scene from a film.  I'd forgotten they do crinkle-cut chips - reminds me of my childhood.



I recommend the philly cheese steak they do there, Beautiful.


----------



## Netty

Great photos as ever Wayne-wish i was there!! oh well only another 18 months to go...!!!
hope you manage to get home and aren't delayed by the volcanic ash cloud
although being stuck in Orlando isn't a bad thing...


----------



## iluvtot

Netty said:


> Great photos as ever Wayne-wish i was there!! oh well only another 18 months to go...!!!
> hope you manage to get home and aren't delayed by the volcanic ash cloud
> although being stuck in Orlando isn't a bad thing...



Oh yes, because they aren't letting any planes into UK airspace I heard on the radio! You might not be able to fly home Wayne!!!! 

We love Market St Cafe. We went there last year on a Sunday morning to take a look round the Market, and ended up spending a very pleasant hour or so there. They do fantastic dips, and Ellie had some banana pie that could've lasted her all week!! We are def going back there in Aug. I think I will be enjoying some snacks and a cool drink with the girls while DH and DS go on the Segway tour. Bliss!!
BTW what are you going to do with all those pins?!!!

Jules x


----------



## Pegasus928

A couple of things there that we have done and love about Florida. We really enjoyed Little Toot and got loads of great footage and pics of the dolphins playing in the wake.
Old Town is a favourite of ours, as is Market Street Cafe - especially for breakfast.
Hope you manage to get back OK Wayne. Enjoy your last couple of days


----------



## tinks_1989

Your trip has gone so fast I hope you have really enjoyed all that food looks so good I want some cake now 

bargain on the pins


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Great photos again 

Haven't been to Cracker Barrell for ages so might keep it in mind for December - along with trails End. I was going to go last time but never got round to it.

Are you coming home this weekend - hope you're not too dirupted with the volcano ash as airports are currently closed in the UK


----------



## disneyholic family

oh my god Wayne, you totally outdid yourself with the food porn this trip....yummmmm!!
you know what really got me?  the rolls and cole slaw at cracker barrel....that looks so good...

i can't believe how cheap those pins were!!   well done getting a bunch of those...
they'll make spectacular gifts!!!  

have a safe trip home!!!!


----------



## Cyrano

Glad you managed to bag some of the pins before they all went. At 49c that is a seriously good price.

Noticed you had Lee Cockerell's book in amongst your purchases. I got this last year as the UK release had been put back. 
I thought it was a well written and easily read book


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Loved all your photos today - thank you - cannot belive the price of the pins - amazing but can I ask what are you going to do with them all 

Can I ask how much it cost per person for the dolphin trip - that must have been a lovely experience.

I wish you all a safe journey home - hope there are no delays for you, and thank you again for taking the time for daily updates.

Cannot belive it is time for you to come home - feels as if you have just got there


----------



## wayneg

iluvtot said:


> Oh yes, because they aren't letting any planes into UK airspace I heard on the radio! You might not be able to fly home Wayne!!!!
> 
> BTW what are you going to do with all those pins?!!!
> 
> Jules x


Pins are for trading, we usually buy job lots from here http://www.pinfinder.com/ he often has 40% or 50% off deals. But 49 cents beats him. Went to Prime outlet today, they had no 49 cents pins left but 100's at 99 cents. Great for kids to trade with.



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Are you coming home this weekend - hope you're not too dirupted with the volcano ash as airports are currently closed in the UK



We are due to fly to Detroit tomorrow(Friday) afternoon with an evening flight thru to Heathrow. I can see them taking us to Detroit and then telling us we are delayed and stuck there. Will check in morning for latest info. Could be a long boring weekend.


----------



## UKDEB

Safe travels, Wayne.  It sounds as though we're in for at least another day of disruption.  If you have to be stranded in the US, lets hope it's Orlando.


----------



## Pinky166

Hope you manage to get home asap Wayne. They have currently cancelled all flights until 7pm tonight.


----------



## iluvtot

wayneg said:


> Pins are for trading, we usually buy job lots from here http://www.pinfinder.com/ he often has 40% or 50% off deals. But 49 cents beats him. Went to Prime outlet today, they had no 49 cents pins left but 100's at 99 cents. Great for kids to trade with.
> 
> 
> 
> We are due to fly to Detroit tomorrow(Friday) afternoon with an evening flight thru to Heathrow. I can see them taking us to Detroit and then telling us we are delayed and stuck there. Will check in morning for latest info. Could be a long boring weekend.



Ah! Trading of course! Our kids decided they wanted to start trading, so got them loads of pins, and then they decided they liked them too much and didn't want to trade!
DD's have been clearing their room over the holiday, and sadly I now have a box of tinkerbell pins that they no longer want Maybe DS will take them to trade in Aug.

Forgot you flew indirect. I don't suppose the ash cloud will affect the interior flights. They have just said on the radio that Heathrow is expecting to allow flights in from 6pm tonight, subject to change, but you might just be delayed a little while. On the plus side, have you ever been to Detroit? Just saw this on a tourism site: 

'The metro Detroit is a very diverse region that is rich in history and culture. The metro area embraces all lifestyles and welcomes all visitors to our community'

Maybe a whistle stop tour and trip report??!

Seriously, hope you aren't delayed too long. Thanks for all the piccies and trip report, it has been the first thing  I looked at every morning!!

Have a safe journey home 

Jules x

PS sorry Wayne, Radio London have just announced lockdown of UK airspace has been extended to 1am tomorrow morning (Saturday)


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Pins are for trading, we usually buy job lots from here http://www.pinfinder.com/ he often has 40% or 50% off deals. But 49 cents beats him. Went to Prime outlet today, they had no 49 cents pins left but 100's at 99 cents. Great for kids to trade with.
> 
> 
> 
> We are due to fly to Detroit tomorrow(Friday) afternoon with an evening flight thru to Heathrow. I can see them taking us to Detroit and then telling us we are delayed and stuck there. Will check in morning for latest info. Could be a long boring weekend.



oh dear - i heard it's still closed....
Wayne, i hope you don't get stranded in detroit....
the hotel in the airport itself is nice, but don't let them stick you in romulus....
assuming they stick you anywhere at all.....other than the hallway of the airport...

safe travels...


----------



## disney_princess_85

and  at all those pins!

Good luck with your flights home.


----------



## heatherbelle

Oh no I hate this thread, with all those pics of food, I want to go to WDW NOW!!  That ice cream has my name on it already.

Thank you for posting, and have a safe journey home, hope your not delayed for too much longer.  It's sunny but cold here in Yorkshire.

When I'm not on the dining plan, I know who to contact for a list of yummy places to try.  Trying to decide whether to book the cruise or not for next year.


----------



## disneyholic family

by the way, according to the delta website, you can change your flight without penalty fees - due to the volcano...
so maybe you should change your flight and hang out in orlando for a few more days...


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> by the way, according to the delta website, you can change your flight without penalty fees - due to the volcano...
> so maybe you should change your flight and hang out in orlando for a few more days...



Eventually got thru to Delta this morning, 1st available flight they could offer was Tuesday with 2 stops(Atlanta & Paris). I took it, will be a long day but not a lot we can do about it.
Negotiated reasonable rate to stay here at Hampton Inn, could have got a better rate at Comfort Inn next door but hassle moving.
Will have to goto airport to swap cars this afternoon, Booked with Alamo via Expedia for £85, about a third of the price keeping Dollar car.  
Sent email to Meet & Greet Heathrow, waiting for a reply.


----------



## jackieleanne

Glad you managed to sort out your flights now Wayne while in Orlando shame you have to do two stops but at least everything is sorted while out in Orlando before you had flown on to another airport and got stuck there.

Enjoy your extra days of sun and fun in the magic.


----------



## Pootle

Good luck with everything Wayne and family.  We're due to fly out next Friday .... we hope!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Glad you're flight is sorted - at least you're still in Orlando - lucky thing!

Enjoy the few extra days


----------



## scottishgirl87

Glad to hear you got sorted, Wayne 

So what are you guys gonna do with your extra few days?!


----------



## Neoshoegal

I think you've made the best out of the situation! Enjoy your extra few days.


----------



## juliebro

Every (dust)cloud has a silver lining!

Lucky you, Wayne & family, to manage to sort out staying on in Orlando!


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Eventually got thru to Delta this morning, 1st available flight they could offer was Tuesday with 2 stops(Atlanta & Paris). I took it, will be a long day but not a lot we can do about it.
> Negotiated reasonable rate to stay here at Hampton Inn, could have got a better rate at Comfort Inn next door but hassle moving.
> Will have to goto airport to swap cars this afternoon, Booked with Alamo via Expedia for £85, about a third of the price keeping Dollar car.
> Sent email to Meet & Greet Heathrow, waiting for a reply.



great news Wayne!  much much much better to hang out in orlando, even with all those hassles, than to be stranded in detroit.....while the airport there is nice, it's not a place you want to spend more than a few hours...

now that you've  got it mostly sorted, enjoy your extra few days in mickey country!!!


----------



## PJB71

Hi Wayne, so glad you managed to get things sorted

Enjoy your extra few days


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> Eventually got thru to Delta this morning, 1st available flight they could offer was Tuesday with 2 stops(Atlanta & Paris). I took it, will be a long day but not a lot we can do about it.
> Negotiated reasonable rate to stay here at Hampton Inn, could have got a better rate at Comfort Inn next door but hassle moving.
> Will have to goto airport to swap cars this afternoon, Booked with Alamo via Expedia for £85, about a third of the price keeping Dollar car.
> Sent email to Meet & Greet Heathrow, waiting for a reply.



Glad you have managed to sort out a return flight and accomodation.

Safe travels to you all


----------



## burt

What a result mate - extra days in the sun !! Get a bit more extra use out of those seaworld annual passes 

Safe journey home catch up when you finally get back.


----------



## wayneg

burt said:


> What a result mate - extra days in the sun !! Get a bit more extra use out of those seaworld annual passes



Already had our moneys worth for this year, been in 4 times, mostly to ride Manta, its brilliant, Yesterday no line again.



eeyorefanuk said:


> Can I ask how much it cost per person for the dolphin trip - that must have been a lovely experience.



Sorry forgot to answer this. It cost $20pp incl tax.

Just got back from airport, collected car from Alamo. A better experience than last time we rented from them. Tried to get me to upgrade, rent GPS, buy roadside Assist but no pressure accepted no 1st time. I did have to prepay for tank of gas, he said it wasn't as option with Expedia bookings, I have still to read Expedia T&C's to comfirm this but at $2.88/gal its a very similar price to local gas stations($2.76 is cheapest around) so didn't mind pre-paying.
Got choice of cars from full size line, majority I would class as intermediate with just 3 or 4 at the far end full size so anyone collecting check the whole row don't just pick from 1st few. I went for the only Dodge Charger there, a bonus when I got in, it only had delivery milage on clock. 

Now planning our extra days, Tommorow is a Geocaching meet at Boardwalk so might go there, then in the evening another Mardi Gras parade at Universal with Chicago in concert, should be good.


----------



## Ware Bears

Enjoy your extra days, Wayne.


----------



## Dollyrar

You jammy things!!  Enjoy it!


----------



## UKDEB

I'd certainly rather be in your position than those poor souls waiting to fly out.  Enjoy your bonus days.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Thanks for the price ......... expected it to be alot more 

Hope you enjoy your few extra days


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Sorry forgot to answer this. It cost $20pp incl tax.
> 
> Just got back from airport, collected car from Alamo. A better experience than last time we rented from them. Tried to get me to upgrade, rent GPS, buy roadside Assist but no pressure accepted no 1st time. I did have to prepay for tank of gas, he said it wasn't as option with Expedia bookings, I have still to read Expedia T&C's to comfirm this but at $2.88/gal its a very similar price to local gas stations($2.76 is cheapest around) so didn't mind pre-paying.
> Got choice of cars from full size line, majority I would class as intermediate with just 3 or 4 at the far end full size so anyone collecting check the whole row don't just pick from 1st few. I went for the only Dodge Charger there, a bonus when I got in, it only had delivery milage on clock.
> 
> Now planning our extra days, Tommorow is a Geocaching meet at Boardwalk so might go there, then in the evening another Mardi Gras parade at Universal with Chicago in concert, should be good.




the boat ride is really reasonable!  would probably be 3 times that if it were at disney 

i always rent from alamo and that is one thing i really find annoying - when they push you to upgrade and get roadside assist.....arrgghhh....
surprised to hear they stopped with your first no..

enjoy your bonus days in the sun....and here's hoping you actually get to come home on tuesday.....not all that clear that it's happening any time soon..
i feel terrible for the people stranded all over the place....some in not such nice places as orlando...
we have freight waiting to be shipped from california to germany.....not clear when it's getting out....
the stuff was supposed to be there several days ago....oh oh......hopefully, the recipients won't back out of the contract over this....force majeure and all that....i wonder how this is handled by insurance....

anyway...happy trails!!


----------



## iluvtot

Good news Wayne. How about Busch Gardens? I remember you saying earlier in the thread that you hadn't had time to fit it in? We've never been there, so would be interesting to hear about it.
Poor SIL is supposed to be flying out tomorrow, but doesn't look good atm. Her prob is she is using her Disney Vacation points, and is worried she will lose them.
Hope you enjoyed Chicago. They were one of my favourite bands in the late 70's........ (showing my age!)
Enjoy your unexpected piece of magic (more shopping??)

Jules x

PS meant to say you all look really well in the photos. Great tans! (Jealous as I'm still winter white!)


----------



## Pegasus928

Glad you got everything sorted out for the good Wayne.
More of your trip report for us all to look forward to


----------



## Netty

Glad you are all enjoying your extra days in sunny Florida! The way things are looking here, I would be surprised if you did make it on the plane on tuesday


----------



## crabbie1

Netty said:


> Glad you are all enjoying your extra days in sunny Florida! The way things are looking here, I would be surprised if you did make it on the plane on tuesday



I was just thinking the same jeanette. Wayne   hope you make the most of your extra days I am sure you will.Bet matts glad he has a few more days off school/college


----------



## tennisfan

Just caught up with your trip.. Sounds like you had a fab time.  The photos & food look amazing.

I'm so jealous you have got a Dodge Charger, I have always wanted that or a Mustang.

Enjoy your extra days


----------



## Pinky166

Don't know if you've heard but i've just seen an update on facebook from Seaworld they are offering free entry to those that are stranded, to either Seaworld, Aquatica or Busch Gardens. 

You just need to show your flight ticket (one per person), valid from 14th to 21st April or when normal flights are resumed. Hope this is of help to you or any other stranded DISer's. 

Enjoy your extra days.


----------



## disneyholic family

yes, i was also going to mention the free entry - so this is your chance to finally see busch gardens!!


----------



## ruthie

Hi Wayne

Just caught up! If you're going to be stuck, might as well be stuck in Orlando!
Have a great couple of days, and if you get a chance please update us!


~Ruthie


----------



## wayneg

UKDEB said:


> I'd certainly rather be in your position than those poor souls waiting to fly out.  Enjoy your bonus days.


Not great for anyone but especially anyone flying out. Sounds good being stuck out here and if it was just the 4 nights fantastic but when there is no end to it its not good. Business is closed, Karen missing work, Matt school. Yes making the most of it but back of mind wanting it to end.


Pinky166 said:


> Don't know if you've heard but i've just seen an update on facebook from Seaworld they are offering free entry to those that are stranded, to either Seaworld, Aquatica or Busch Gardens.
> 
> You just need to show your flight ticket (one per person), valid from 14th to 21st April or when normal flights are resumed. Hope this is of help to you or any other stranded DISer's.
> 
> Enjoy your extra days.


We have Annual passports for SW & Busch but well done to them offering free days. Not really warm enough(has to be August temps) for us for water parks, we have free tickets for Disney water park from our Cast Member friends but going to use at Winter Summerland golf instead.

Today we started at AKL, Jambo House then across to new Kidani Village for 1st visit, watched Giraffes for 15-20 mins. Across to Boardwalk for Geocaching meet, back to hotel for some sunbathing until a duck decided to share the pool Karen has a fear of birds do that was end us being around the pool area. Early meal, another trip to Cheescake factory, superb food, we left some of the entree's so we could share a slice of cheesecake, probably nicest I have ever tasted. Pics to follow when I get time. This evening into Universal for Chicago concert, only knew 2 songs so no expert on them but I thought they were poor. Didn't enjoy anywere near as much as Sheryl Crow last week. I have also never seen Universal/City Walk so busy even at Xmas. It was heaving.

Tomorrow going to Cocoa Beach/Port Canaveral area, Manatee & Dolphin spotting, geocaching & will wave off the Disney Wonder, meal on the waterfront before returning back to Orlando.


----------



## fairytale

At least your making the most of it Wayne 

Signs not looking good here, at the moment air space is confirmed as closed till Monday am, but expert just on Sky News has said that he can see it going on till at least Wednesday/Thursday 

My Aunt and Uncle are struggling to get a flight back home for 10 days due to the now heavy back log , they were due home on Thursday.


----------



## disneyholic family

what is geochaching?

be sure to hold on to all of your receipts Wayne...
even though i don't think it will help with Delta, but you never know..
there was an expert on the BBC or Sky this morning (i was flipping back and forth between the two)....
he said the airlines are responsible for reasonable food expenses and possibly also hotel expenses and that everyone should hold onto all of their receipts to try to get it back later...

so sorry you're stuck there.....


----------



## Pootle

disneyholic family said:


> be sure to hold on to all of your receipts Wayne...
> even though i don't think it will help with Delta, but you never know..
> there was an expert on the BBC or Sky this morning (i was flipping back and forth between the two)....
> he said the airlines are responsible for reasonable food expenses and possibly also hotel expenses and that everyone should hold onto all of their receipts to try to get it back later...



I think this only applies to European airlines - and they are saying it is very unfair because when that regulation came in, situations like this were never considered.

Hoping that things get moving again for you soon Wayne.  We should leave on Friday from LGW, but our son and family are due to fly out next Sunday from MAN.  My worst possible scenario is that we can't go but they can - the whole trip was planned so that we could share care of the baby while they actually *had* a holiday, meals out, time alone etc.

Still, no one died, so in the scheme of life it's a blip, but a mighty inconvenient one .  Glad you're enjoying the Cheesecake Factory - it's been one of my favourites for many years.


----------



## disneyholic family

Pootle said:


> I think this only applies to European airlines - and they are saying it is very unfair because when that regulation came in, situations like this were never considered.
> 
> Hoping that things get moving again for you soon Wayne.  We should leave on Friday from LGW, but our son and family are due to fly out next Sunday from MAN.  My worst possible scenario is that we can't go but they can - the whole trip was planned so that we could share care of the baby while they actually *had* a holiday, meals out, time alone etc.
> 
> Still, no one died, so in the scheme of life it's a blip, but a mighty inconvenient one .  Glad you're enjoying the Cheesecake Factory - it's been one of my favourites for many years.



he was referring to british airlines, but i think everyone should at least try to get reimbursed, no matter what airline they're on - even if it's delta...
at worst, they'll get no response....
perhaps they'll at least get comped a coupon off another flight..

whatever they get or don't get, it's worth the try and the effort of holding on to the receipts and then writing a letter to the airline when this has all blown over...
actually, i would inquire about reimbursement right at the counter when i come to check in for the flight back....and if necessary, write when i get home...


----------



## Pootle

disneyholic family said:


> he was referring to british airlines, but i think everyone should at least try to get reimbursed, no matter what airline they're on - even if it's delta...
> at worst, they'll get no response....
> perhaps they'll at least get comped a coupon off another flight..
> 
> whatever they get or don't get, it's worth the try and the effort of holding on to the receipts and then writing a letter to the airline when this has all blown over...
> actually, i would inquire about reimbursement right at the counter when i come to check in for the flight back....and if necessary, write when i get home...



Yes, there's nothing lost in trying and even a goodwill gesture by the airlines may get them repeat business in future.

The airlines are saying this could bankrupt them if they have to pay out for additional expenses.  One situation where you feel sorry for everyone involved - airlines included - as it's no-one's fault.

Edited to add:  I don't feel too sorry for the Insurance companies who are trying to wriggle out of paying anything by using the 'Act of God' line when others are paying up.  After all, the whole point of insurance is to cover you for the unexpected.  If they do all cave in and pay up, I think we can expect more expensive premiums in future though.


----------



## Kath2003

wayneg said:


> Not great for anyone but especially anyone flying out. Sounds good being stuck out here and if it was just the 4 nights fantastic but when there is no end to it its not good. Business is closed, Karen missing work, Matt school. Yes making the most of it but back of mind wanting it to end.



We DEFINITELY want it to end - we got half way home on Thursday before we got stopped by this, so we've been in Texas for three nights now, in an airport hotel with no end in sight. 

Believe me, I'd have given up the holiday if I knew we would be stranded for at least four days at the end of it with no end in sight. Disappointing to lose a holiday for those who've worked hard and saved for months/years but at least they're back home, safe and well  We have no idea when we'll see family again; got pets being taken care of back home, and work tomorrow which we'll miss, never mind the ongoing cost of being here - we're realistically looking at an minimum of 9 extra nights from when we should have flown home.

So many teachers out here that I wouldn't be surprised if the UK education system grinds to a halt during next week: there's simply not going to be enough supply teachers to go round.


----------



## disneyholic family

Kath2003 said:


> We DEFINITELY want it to end - we got half way home on Thursday before we got stopped by this, so we've been in Texas for three nights now, in an airport hotel with no end in sight.
> 
> Believe me, I'd have given up the holiday if I knew we would be stranded for at least four days at the end of it with no end in sight. Disappointing to lose a holiday for those who've worked hard and saved for months/years but at least they're back home, safe and well  We have no idea when we'll see family again; got pets being taken care of back home, and work tomorrow which we'll miss, never mind the ongoing cost of being here - we're realistically looking at an minimum of 9 extra nights from when we should have flown home.
> 
> So many teachers out here that I wouldn't be surprised if the UK education system grinds to a halt during next week: there's simply not going to be enough supply teachers to go round.



they said on the news this morning that many universities/schools are putting off exams since so many students/teachers are stranded ..

i was looking at the cruise ship schedule....all the cruise lines have repositioning cruises now - i wonder if anyone got a place on a cruise ship to get back to europe?  the repo cruises are all pretty long - 14 days...but given the situation....


----------



## Gav N Becx

disneyholic family said:
			
		

> i was looking at the cruise ship schedule....all the cruise lines have repositioning cruises now - i wonder if anyone got a place on a cruise ship to get back to europe?  the repo cruises are all pretty long - 14 days...but given the situation....



The Disney Magic was already making it's way across the Atlantic when this happened - I only know that because our friends Yvet & Emiel are on it. We are due to join them on Saturday for the Med cruise (Magic in the Med) and really don't know how we're going to get there! If the flight situation doesn't improve then we're looking at atleast £500 to get to Barcelona by other means. A cost we definitely have not budgeted for!!
Obviously our problems do not come close to those who are already stuck in another country - we really feel for all of you and certainly hope you make it home safely!!!
We stand to lose £1500 if we don't make the Disney Magic next Saturday. Would you consider spending £500 to get to Barcelona by alternative means if you were in a similar position?

Here's hoping it improves - for everyone's sake!!! Maybe the 'empty airplane trials' currently being conducted by German and Dutch airlines will shed more light on the effect of the ash on the aircraft..


----------



## suzybear6

Gav N Becx said:


> We stand to lose £1500 if we don't make the Disney Magic next Saturday. Would you consider spending £500 to get to Barcelona by alternative means if you were in a similar position?
> 
> ..



Gosh yes, I'd be on the phone right now booking my ferry/Eurotunnel ticket and be jumping in my car Wednesday to just drive down to Barcelona...long boring drive but easily done!

Luv Suzy


----------



## disneyholic family

suzybear6 said:


> Gosh yes, I'd be on the phone right now booking my ferry/Eurotunnel ticket and be jumping in my car Wednesday to just drive down to Barcelona...long boring drive but easily done!
> 
> Luv Suzy



me too!!


----------



## aaronandterri

i think id also be on my way in the car.......better to spend a bit more but still go than to lose it all.


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> what is geochaching?



Our Hobby, www.geocaching.com its high-tech treasure hunting. Over 1 million caches hidden all over the world, we do it everywhere we go. Went looking for 4 today, found 3 of them. One at side of pier on Cocoa beach, one next to Banana River and one in Patrick Park next to where the cruise ships leave at Port Canaveral.  

Our last couple of days in pics.
Clip Matt took of Disney Wonder leaving http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_BLLl0cYXc&feature=channel

Another meal at Orlando Ale House
Shared Boneless Zingers then I had 12oz Prime rib, more like 20oz.










Breakfast time yesterday Matt went down and made himself a Mickey Waffle.





Kidani Village Giraffes










Another great meal at Cheesecake Factory

























Car we have, brand new Charger.





Strange sight on Cocoa beach today.





Really enjoyable afternoon watching all the fishing boats return with their catch, having a couple of drinks, live band playing good music then waving off the Disney Wonder. Shame weather wasn't so good but well worth the drive out.


----------



## UKDEB

I always have the Zinger Cheese Melt at the Ale House.  Top scran!  

Some really great photos today, too.


----------



## wils

Met some Brits at the airport whilst rehiring a car.  They'd had a domestic about whether to get on a flight to Chicago to make a connection to the UK Saturday night.  They didn't (she won!) and probably just as well

We've decided to leave the drive up to Atlanta til Friday as by then we should have a reasonable idea if its worth going!

Going to have a lazy morning in the pool and if its not raining after lunch maybe explore Celebration!


----------



## disney_princess_85

Glad to hear you're doing some nice things to pass the time Wayne. Great photos.


----------



## Pegasus928

You are really making the best of it - which is great to see considering the uncertainty of it all must be difficult to deal with.
Some great pics Wayne.


----------



## disneyholic family

wonderful pictures Wayne!!!
i am so hungry now..

looks like you're all having a nice time despite the situation....

i'm off to watch Matt's waving off the wonder clip..

and thanks for the explanation of geochaching - i've never heard of that....
how interesting!!


----------



## disneyholic family

just saw the wonder clip - wasn't it hard to watch it leaving and not be on it?

i love hearing the horn...funny thing is, somehow when we were on the ship, we never heard it....isn't that strange???


----------



## mandymouse

Fab photos and video Wayne.  I don't think I'd be able to bring myself to go to Port Canaveral if the Wonder was in, and I knew I wasn't getting on her very soon

I hope you all enjoy your extra days in the States


----------



## jockey

Great pics, looks like you are making the most of the extra days


----------



## Cyrano

Another great video Matt 

I think you could be moving into The Cheesecake Factory, Wayne 

Those Zinger melts look very tasty.... Yum yum.


----------



## Netty

Fingers crossed for you Wayne that you do fly tomorrow as british air space is gradually re-opening


----------



## natalielongstaff

Fingers crossed that you make it home soon


----------



## cherjp

anybody heard anything else from Wayne ?  Hopefully this means he is on his way.


----------



## Netty

Hows it going Wayne?? Not had a new post from you...


----------



## Girlsontour

Pack your bags, Wayne....the airports are opening from 10pm tonight xx

Safe journey home


----------



## wayneg

Not had time to post, now sat in Orlando Airport waiting to board for Atlanta at 5:30pm. Then flight across to Paris with a six hour wait before a flight to Heathrow. Hopefully land at 6:15pm.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

wayneg said:


> Not had time to post, now sat in Orlando Airport waiting to board for Atlanta at 5:30pm. Then flight across to Paris with a six hour wait before a flight to Heathrow. Hopefully land at 6:15pm.



Good luck, I hope all goes well with your flights - soon be home for a nice cup of tea


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> Not had time to post, now sat in Orlando Airport waiting to board for Atlanta at 5:30pm. Then flight across to Paris with a six hour wait before a flight to Heathrow. Hopefully land at 6:15pm.



Safe journey Wayne, Karen and Matt. Thinking of you all


----------



## Clare D

Hope you guys get home safe and sound


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Hope your journey goes well


----------



## Girlsontour

wayneg said:


> Not had time to post, now sat in Orlando Airport waiting to board for Atlanta at 5:30pm. Then flight across to Paris with a six hour wait before a flight to Heathrow. Hopefully land at 6:15pm.



Thats fantastic news, Wayne...even though it will be a heck of a treck home...safe journey...certainly a holiday that stands out from the rest


----------



## cherjp

good news  have a safe journey.


----------



## Pegasus928

Good luck Wayne.

Everything crossed that you get back without any more dramas.


----------



## Ware Bears

Safe journey to you all.


----------



## PJB71

Safe journey to you all Wayne


----------



## Pinky166

Safe journey to you all. I hope you get back as planned with no further delays.


----------



## Netty

Safe journey home, Wayne Karen and Matt


----------



## wils

Safe journeying Wayne


----------



## orlandothebeagle

Have a safe flight,


----------



## Twilight Terror

Safe journey and I hope everything goes smoothly and swiftly for you all!


----------



## Natasha&Matt

Have a safe flight


----------



## ruthie

Hope all goes well


Ruthie


----------



## happyj

Safe journey to you all


----------



## disneyholic family

hoping you make it home soon Wayne!!


----------



## catherine

Hopefully everything went smoothly Wayne and you're now home in your own bed!


----------



## amystevekai&bump

catherine said:


> Hopefully everything went smoothly Wayne and you're now home in your own bed!


----------



## a jay

very late posting this, so i hope your at home with a nice cup of tea. Nothing beats your own bed. 
Look forward to reading some threads regarding your mini adventure/trek home.


----------



## jackieleanne

Hope you've had a safe journey home and that your now at home in your own beds sleeping.


----------



## orlandothebeagle

thinking about how they are getting on.


----------



## burt

Dont think Wayne has ever gone this long without posting on the DIS, Hope hes not asleep on an airport chair somewhere


----------



## Netty

They must be absolutely exhausted and gone to bed after this very long journey, unless there stuck in Paris


----------



## Sweet Pea UK

Hope you all get back safe and sound.


----------



## christinasmum

Hope you are all back home safe and catching up on some very needed sleep!


----------



## disneyholic family

i just checked facebook - they got home last night at 1:30 am!!

so glad to hear they made it home safely!!


----------



## Pegasus928

Think they will need a holiday to get over this trip. 

I hear Florida is nice this time of year


----------



## buzz for boys

Pegasus928 said:


> Think they will need a holiday to get over this trip.
> 
> I hear Florida is nice this time of year


----------



## fav_is_tink

Glad to hear they are home safely. Now looking forward to hearing all about it


----------



## wayneg

Just a quick post to say I am back. Will read thru last few pages when I get time and finish off last few days of pics.

Long journey but home at last. 31 hours from hotel to home. Airspace opened just in time for flight from Paris to Heathow, luckily we had a 6 hour wait in paris booked on 6pm flight, if we had been booked on 4pm or earlier they were all cancelled, passengers being told they would be on standby but upto a week before they could guarantee a seat
Worst part of trip was Paris. Attitude of staff, especially thru security. My only time on French soil, hope its my last. Can't believe they can charge £3.75 for a small coke and not even smile or say merci. Paid by credit card as I had no Euros, sure I heard someone behind tut, maybe I was just too tired 
Work to do, post more soon.


----------



## disney_princess_85

Welcome home Wayne!

Sorry to hear about your bad experience at CDG. I have had my fair share of rude staff there too, although some are lovely.


----------



## wils

Glad you are home finally


----------



## wilma-bride

wayneg said:


> Worst part of trip was Paris. Attitude of staff, especially thru security. My only time on French soil, hope its my last. Can't believe they can charge £3.75 for a small coke and not even smile or say merci. Paid by credit card as I had no Euros, sure I heard someone behind tut, maybe I was just too tired
> Work to do, post more soon.



The main reason we have never been (and will never go to) DLRP 

Glad you are all back home safe and sound Wayne - make sure you get a good night's sleep - and then I should imagine you'll need to catch up on some flower arrangements


----------



## disney_princess_85

wilma-bride said:


> The main reason we have never been (and will never go to) DLRP



While I have experienced some rude people in DLP and France in general, I think it would be a shame to rule out ever visiting. It's a great resort and well worth at least one visit- if you don't like it, fair enough. Also, I think we can sometimes mistake straightforward and abrupt as rude (although I agree that a smile and a simple 'merci' can go a long way!). We live in a traditionally polite country, plus many of us are accustomed to friendly Americans when holidaying.

As I said, it just seems a shame to discount DLP based on your past experiences with the French. I'm a little over-protective, as you can tell! 

Sorry to go off-topic.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Just a quick post to say I am back. Will read thru last few pages when I get time and finish off last few days of pics.
> 
> Long journey but home at last. 31 hours from hotel to home. Airspace opened just in time for flight from Paris to Heathow, luckily we had a 6 hour wait in paris booked on 6pm flight, if we had been booked on 4pm or earlier they were all cancelled, passengers being told they would be on standby but upto a week before they could guarantee a seat
> Worst part of trip was Paris. Attitude of staff, especially thru security. My only time on French soil, hope its my last. Can't believe they can charge £3.75 for a small coke and not even smile or say merci. Paid by credit card as I had no Euros, sure I heard someone behind tut, maybe I was just too tired
> Work to do, post more soon.



welcome home Wayne, Karen and Matt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what luck that you were booked on the 6pm flight...imagine if you'd had to stay in france longer!!    

glad to have you back!!!!

i wonder if the flowers are being flown in to you yet....
we had lovely fruit here over the past week...
all the good stuff usually goes to europe, but the ash put a stop to that....
so all of a sudden we had spectacular watermelons that we don't usually get right now....silver lining...i guess this weekend they'll all be gone again...

anyway....welcome home!!!!!!! we missed you!!


----------



## fairytale

wilma-bride said:


> The main reason we have never been (and will never go to) DLRP
> 
> Glad you are all back home safe and sound Wayne - make sure you get a good night's sleep - and then I should imagine you'll need to catch up on some flower arrangements



Completely with you on this one. I have been to DLP and will never, even if someone paid me, and I truely mean that, ever go again, ever, ever, ever, ever


----------



## disney_princess_85

fairytale said:


> Completely with you on this one. I have been to DLP and will never, even if someone paid me, and I truely mean that, ever go again, ever, ever, ever, ever



So you don't think you'd go again? 

If you didn't like it, fair enough. I'm a believer of trying everything once.


----------



## fairytale

disney_princess_85 said:


> So you don't think you'd go again?
> 
> If you didn't like it, fair enough. I'm a believer of trying everything once.





 What give you that impression


----------



## irongirlof12

welcome home wayne


----------



## Clare D

Welcome home guys, glad to hear you got home - eventually! 

Sorry about your experience in Paris. The attitude is sometimes a reflection of living in a big city, like you sometimes get rude Londoners. The majority of the French are very welcoming but I agree that the cost of the coke is disgusting 

OFT Disneyholic family where do you guys live if you don't have watermelon in your shops? Sorry if I am being nosey


----------



## disney_princess_85

Clare D said:


> Sorry about your experience in Paris. The attitude is sometimes a reflection of living in a big city, like you sometimes get rude Londoners.



That's a good point. 



Clare D said:


> The majority of the French are very welcoming but I agree that the cost of the coke is disgusting



The cost of everything in CDG is shocking, it really is.


----------



## PJB71

Glad your all home safely Wayne

Bet you feel like you need another holiday to get over the last few days


----------



## Kath2003

Glad you got home Wayne!

We have another 2 nights out here before we are able to fly home. We had a 9-night holiday and have already been stranded for 7 nights - so by the time we leave, we'll have been out here for twice as long as we intended.  We were due to fly home on Thursday 15th, the day this all kicked off - now the plan is to fly home on Saturday 24th.


----------



## disneyholic family

Kath2003 said:


> Glad you got home Wayne!
> 
> We have another 2 nights out here before we are able to fly home. We had a 9-night holiday and have already been stranded for 7 nights - so by the time we leave, we'll have been out here for twice as long as we intended.  We were due to fly home on Thursday 15th, the day this all kicked off - now the plan is to fly home on Saturday 24th.



so sorry you've been stranded so long!  
i hope you finally make it home safely this weekend!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Welcome home!  So glad you are back safely.


----------



## disneyholic family

Clare D said:


> OFT Disneyholic family where do you guys live if you don't have watermelon in your shops? Sorry if I am being nosey



i live in Israel - i hang out on this board as it has lots of useful planning info for me here...
i've learned TONS on this board over the years..

we do have watermelon - just that our produce is also exported and obviously, growers export the best stuff and only sell the lower quality produce locally.....so all the really good produce is shipped to europe (or russia or whoever buys the stuff)...

but with the european skies closed, all the produce was sold locally....so we got the REALLY good stuff that's usually saved for export not local sale...


----------



## stephensmum

Glad you're home guys, lucky you were on the 6pm flight.


----------



## stephensmum

Kath2003 said:


> Glad you got home Wayne!
> 
> We have another 2 nights out here before we are able to fly home. We had a 9-night holiday and have already been stranded for 7 nights - so by the time we leave, we'll have been out here for twice as long as we intended.  We were due to fly home on Thursday 15th, the day this all kicked off - now the plan is to fly home on Saturday 24th.


Oh Kath, you've really been unlucky, I think it would have been better if it had started the day before at least you would have been in Orlando.  Hope you have a straight forward journey on Saturday.


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

Glad to hear you got home in the end Wayne!

Kath - here's hoping you're home soon without any further hassle.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Welcome back - I think you have worked it out really well.

Oh and we are with you in your opinion of France!! My DD refused a trip to DLP for her birthday. "No thanks, Mummy. I'll wait to see Mickey at home in Florida."


----------



## Netty

glad you've finally got back Wayne, Karen and Matt


----------



## scojos

well, bizarelly i have to defend the french
yes, they can be rude and arogant, but so can the british, like it or not we have an image of being "stand offish" and cold.
REAL french people (thats not people who work at CDG) are kind warm and funny people, i agree a smile goes a very very  long way.  the britsh often go ove rwith attitude (not wayne but many) and that will get anyones back up to start with...
...as for the cost of coke, how much does one cost at Heathrow or gatwick???
glad your home safely, looking forward to the pool party so i can introduce to 3 nice french people
tracy


----------



## happyj

Welcome home x


----------



## Ware Bears

Welcome home Wayne  bet you were glad to see your own bed. 

Just got to say that when we got stuck overnight at CDG due to Air France strikes the staff were absolutely fantastic.  We ended up spending the night at the airport because all the airport hotels were fully booked up and even though we got given the statutory food vouchers by Air France, the CDG staff looked after us really well and kept us fed with extra goodies and supplied with real (not vending machine) coffee all night.


----------



## 2Tiggies

scojos said:


> looking forward to the pool party so i can introduce to 3 nice french people


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> just saw the wonder clip - wasn't it hard to watch it leaving and not be on it?


1st time we have been to the port to wave a ship off, didn't bother us at all, really enjoyed the afternoon saw all 3 ships go (DCL, RCCL & Carnival) watched the fishing boats some of them struggle to get boats out of water and they get a big cheer from everyone in the bar when they eventually do it, watched them cleaning the fish, talking to others waving the ships off, had a couple of drinks Karen got vodka and coke and it was all vodka just a splash of coke, I had bottle of Bud, Matt a coke cost $8 +$2 tip the place was really busy must get packed in the summer. We will spend another afternoon there sometime.



disneyholic family said:


> i wonder if the flowers are being flown in to you yet....
> we had lovely fruit here over the past week...
> all the good stuff usually goes to europe, but the ash put a stop to that....
> so all of a sudden we had spectacular watermelons that we don't usually get right now....silver lining...i guess this weekend they'll all be gone again...
> 
> anyway....welcome home!!!!!!! we missed you!!


Went to wholesalers this morning (managed 4 hours sleep) no problems with stock as just about everything arrives by boat/ferry except produce from Israel and a few smaller supplying countries, main shortage is Gypsophilia from Israel, normally we can sell around £15/bunch (60p/stem) today it would be around £50. Back to normal tomorrow I believe, stock has got thru.
We are starting to have a problem with good quality daffodils, one of the few flowers we still produce in this country, they export all the best to maximize profits, can't blame them as customers in UK don't want to pay the price, will be same with your best produce.



scojos said:


> well, bizarelly i have to defend the french
> yes, they can be rude and arogant, but so can the british, like it or not we have an image of being "stand offish" and cold.
> REAL french people (thats not people who work at CDG) are kind warm and funny people, i agree a smile goes a very very  long way.  the britsh often go ove rwith attitude (not wayne but many) and that will get anyones back up to start with...
> ...as for the cost of coke, how much does one cost at Heathrow or gatwick???
> glad your home safely, looking forward to the pool party so i can introduce to 3 nice french people
> tracy


I know airport charge a premium for food and drinks but I have never seen CDG prices anywhere, a small water (330ml? possible 500ml) was 4 Euros, a few hours later I bought a litre bottle in Heathrow for £1.79.  
Looks like all the family will be ready to push me in the pool in August Tracy


Ware Bears said:


> Just got to say that when we got stuck overnight at CDG due to Air France strikes the staff were absolutely fantastic.  We ended up spending the night at the airport because all the airport hotels were fully booked up and even though we got given the statutory food vouchers by Air France, the CDG staff looked after us really well and kept us fed with extra goodies and supplied with real (not vending machine) coffee all night.



As everywhere they will have good and bad staff, I got the bad ones this week. Didn't help after we had spent 6 hours there it still wasn't enough  time for them to get our luggage onto our flight(or the next one) had to wait 2 hours 30mins at Heathrow waiting for the 8:30pm arrival. Thankfully they were on (less a brand new Disney luggage strap)

I guess its not a good mix a tired traveller and security that are strictest I have ever seen. Had a go at me for not taking camera out, never taken my camera out anywhere before. Then my wallet, again never had to do this. Then they body search me. Shouldn't complain about security but it was their attitude with it.


----------



## wayneg

Our last few days.
Decided to do things we wouldn't normally do like goto Port Canveral, Also played mini golf did Summerland as we had free tix, enjoyed so much went back next morning(same day we flew) and played Winter side (50% off for 2nd round even though we didn't pay for 1st round) been planning on doing this for years but never got around to it.
Another thing we did was eat at T-rex, I said I never would but as we were trying new experiences it had to be here as I totally dislike places like this
Turned out a mixed experience. Bad start about 1 hour to get a seat, raining outside so it was chaos inside. Got to table in Ice Cave, just sat down when a man came over and said we were at his table, they had double allocated the table somehow. Another 5 mins they gave us another far side of building, family a few tables away with kids fighting on the floor and running around. Ordered food which seemed to take ages, by now we were really hungry, Karen and Matt ordered Lasagne I ordered a burger & waffle fries, theirs was good, mine was almost cold, sent it back. 2nd one was much better although not worth almost double the cost of Beeches & Cream but I enjoyed it.
Finished with the chocolate extinction, we liked this much more than the Kitchen sink at B & C, would easily feed 4 (or more after a large entree) for $14.99 nice choc fudge cake, ice cream & whipped cream.
Noisy, overcrowded places to eat are not places I like to eat at but I can see the appeal for families with younger children. Glad we went, the dessert changed my opinion from never going back to maybe give it another chance sometime.

Golf pics, great themeing.

























High score of the day but it was only about 11:30am 





Anyone any idea where this might be going? saw it being delivered into Disney on a Disney truck.




















Dessert, so good a pic from back and front.










Our last view of Disney from the plane. Til August


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> Just a quick post to say I am back. Will read thru last few pages when I get time and finish off last few days of pics.
> 
> Long journey but home at last. 31 hours from hotel to home. Airspace opened just in time for flight from Paris to Heathow, luckily we had a 6 hour wait in paris booked on 6pm flight, if we had been booked on 4pm or earlier they were all cancelled, passengers being told they would be on standby but upto a week before they could guarantee a seat
> Worst part of trip was Paris. Attitude of staff, especially thru security. My only time on French soil, hope its my last. Can't believe they can charge £3.75 for a small coke and not even smile or say merci. Paid by credit card as I had no Euros, sure I heard someone behind tut, maybe I was just too tired
> Work to do, post more soon.



Glad to hear that you are back safe and sound after your epic journey.

You will not be surprised to hear me say we love all things French  However in a past life I travelled regularly throughout Europe and had some lovely experences in European airports. Working for a certain French national drink company meant I was a regular flyer into CDG. It is without doubt one of the worse adverts for a beautiful city. It is not an airport I enjoy spending any time in  Shame that your final leg of the journey was not a better experience


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> I guess its not a good mix a tired traveller and security that are strictest I have ever seen. Had a go at me for not taking camera out, never taken my camera out anywhere before. Then my wallet, again never had to do this. Then they body search me. Shouldn't complain about security but it was their attitude with it.



i've always thought you look suspicious...  
it's really just silly that they waste excessive time on people who are obviously no threat...
and i hate it when they have an attitude....ok...so search me, but don't treat me like a mass murderer.....smiling is not forbidden...

as for France, i sort of am with Reid on this one...
i like the French (except if i have to stand in line with them, which is why i'll never go back to DLP), but CDG airport is the wosrt of the worst...
i've been in a  lot of unpleasant airports, but for some reason, CDG really takes the prize for places you don't want to be...and definitely not for 6 hours...

your afternoon at port canaveral sounds really fun and relaxing....i think we'll have to do that sometime....
we also enjoy the miniature golf...did you prefer one course over the other?
i remember we did, but i can't remember which one we liked better...


----------



## disney_princess_85

wayneg said:


> I know airport charge a premium for food and drinks but I have never seen CDG prices anywhere, a small water (330ml? possible 500ml) was 4 Euros, a few hours later I bought a litre bottle in Heathrow for £1.79.



I agree, the prices are extortionate at CDG.



wayneg said:


>



Ooh, I know what I'll be getting when I go to T-Rex!



wayneg said:


>



That's a great photo! 



disneyholic family said:


> CDG airport is the wosrt of the worst...
> i've been in a  lot of unpleasant airports, but for some reason, CDG really takes the prize for places you don't want to be...and definitely not for 6 hours...



I find your comment interesting. Would you mind elaborating? I ask because I've always thought that CDG is an aesthetically pleasing airport (inside, not outside ).


----------



## Netty

Great photos wayne, glad your back, how many weeks til you go back??
we have never seen disney from the airplane!


----------



## wayneg

Netty said:


> Great photos wayne, glad your back, how many weeks til you go back??
> we have never seen disney from the airplane!



14 weeks 5 days.  but then will probably be a year before we return


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

wayneg said:


> 14 weeks 5 days.  but then will probably be a year before we return



I can't believe that!!

Glad you are home safely and back to work - loved keeping up with your report while you were away


----------



## fav_is_tink

Great pics as usual, that dessert looks delicious

Glad that's you all home safe and sound, what an epic journey back tho


----------



## Neoshoegal

Glad to hear you're back home safely. You certainly managed to make the most out of you extra few days 

I'm thinking the hippo might be for the jungle cruise at the MK???


----------



## ruthie

Hi Wayne
glad you're all back safely, I've loved all the updates and photos!
I really can't believe you'll go a whole year without going back,how will you cope?

Ruthie


----------



## wayneg

ruthie said:


> I really can't believe you'll go a whole year without going back,how will you cope?
> 
> Ruthie



Well plans were an Alaskan cruise in May but prices I have seen so far I am not sure now. This May cruise would have cost about $2,500, same week next year $4,204.56, unless they do some discounting we won't be going.


----------



## iluvtot

Hi Wayne,
glad to hear you are all home safe and well. Epic journey! I would have to sleep for a week to get over that!!
Looks like you made good use of your extra days; hope you enjoyed them

Jules x


----------



## Pegasus928

Great report of your last few days Wayne. You certainly looked like you made the most of your extended stay.
I was also interested to read your opinions on T-Rex. It is one of our favourite places to eat - but we fall into the category of having kids. Plus I must admit that we have never really been there when it has been as busy as it was when you were there. An hour wait for a table isn't unusual though, and we have walked past may times to see the queues out of the door.
Even as parents though I would be more than  little disappointed to see kids rolling around the floor and the parents not doing anything about it.


----------



## disneyholic family

disney_princess_85 said:


> I find your comment interesting. Would you mind elaborating? I ask because I've always thought that CDG is an aesthetically pleasing airport (inside, not outside ).




well you're right  - it's not as bad as mumbai airport or places that are really hideous like that...

but for some reason we have really bad luck whenever we're in CDG and the attitude of the staff we've encountered is so bad...
they just seem like they think they're doing us a favor by even considering the possibility of giving us an answer...
the opposite of service with a smile....it's lack of service with a sour look on their face..

i don't really know how to put it into words....
disdain?  maybe that's a good way to describe their attitude....disdain..

which isn't exactly what you're looking for in airport personnel...especially when you're having difficulties....which is typically the only reason you need their help.....they're just so unhelpful....

don't know how else to put it...

there are lots of seedy disgusting airports in the world, but at least the staff try to be helpful....and smile.....just a little smile can go a long way to making me feel better...
it's as if it costs them something to smile...


----------



## jackieleanne

Great pictures Wayne. 

I love the look of the golfing and that dessert. 

I will have to give WinterSummerland a chance next time I go always wanted to but never fitted it in.


----------



## ruthie

Hi Wayne
Why is there so much difference in the price of the cruise?


Ruthie


----------



## wayneg

jackieleanne said:


> I will have to give WinterSummerland a chance next time I go always wanted to but never fitted it in.


We had annual passes for 2 years and did 6 trips in that period, with AP's could have gone in with 50% off but still never got around to it. I have no idea what minigolf costs anywhere else but I think WinterSummerland is great value at $12 and 50% off 2nd round same day or following day. Great place to spend an hour. 



ruthie said:


> Hi Wayne
> Why is there so much difference in the price of the cruise?
> Ruthie


No discounts yet, with Disney they tend to offer best prices early(ours for next August has already risen $150, was $200 but dropped slightly again)
 with Holland America Line they don't seem to discount early. Might have to look at other cruiselines, wish Disney sailed Saturdays instead of Tuesdays to Alaska.


----------



## happyj

Wayne we moved house at Easter so with issues we was not on the Dis. When we did catch up I was fixed on your holiday which turned into a nightmare for some. I am glad you made the most of the extra days. As an own buisness owner I really hope your buisness was not too affected. So wish I could join in on the meet but would already left. You help so many people on the dis one day we will meet because we will be in WDW for many years to come. Wishes to you all x


----------



## ruthie

hi Wayne
I'm sure if there is a bargain trip to be had, you can find it!


Ruthie


----------



## orlandothebeagle

Yeah right Wayne, we will see


----------

